# The Last to Post Thread



## soccercruiser87

Last..


----------



## BK228

sorry what??


----------



## soccercruiser87

BK228 said:


> sorry what??



It's simple.. try to be the last one to post before the thread eventually has to be closed for too many posts lol


----------



## BK228

oh well then, last


----------



## Fanciful

last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I've missed this thread


----------



## softball chick

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## TylerFG

First! Oh, wait...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Boom.


----------



## mickey'sbff

I'm winning!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

7:11am.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!!


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## Shadowpan

last


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## JessicaMariee30

Last.


----------



## Fairywings

LAST!

sorry for caps


----------



## mnlibzi

Last!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## StarTunnel

Last.  Come at me bro.


----------



## soccercruiser87

last....


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## BK228

diwethaf

(thats Welsh for last)


----------



## StarTunnel

Bow down to my lastness.


----------



## BK228

StarTunnel said:


> Bow down to my lastness.


Sujudlah kamu kepada lastness saya

(Thats Malay for what you said)
btw LAST


----------



## Fairywings

(trying to think of a disney song that has the word "last" in it.)

last!


----------



## Fairywings

"Tell me Princess, when did you *last* let your heart decide?" (a whole new world)


----------



## StarTunnel

Harry must not know, not until the *last* moment, not until it is necessary, otherwise how could he have the strength to do what must be done?


----------



## Fairywings

A Harry Potter quote. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> A Harry Potter quote. Why am I not surprised?


Because harry potter is amazing


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

!@$t!!!!!!!!!! LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Last.

LIKE A BOSS. ~


----------



## Marrow

Last.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

BK228 said:


> Because harry potter is amazing



OMG! Love your signature! Evanna Lynchhhh <3

(Last!)


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last~


----------



## StarTunnel

Fairywings said:


> A Harry Potter quote. Why am I not surprised?





BK228 said:


> Because harry potter is amazing



You guys should know me by now!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Fanciful

Last!


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## PrincessKendall

last !


----------



## TylerFG

^ Lol, nope.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last~


----------



## JessicaMariee30

Last.c;


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last!


----------



## JessicaMariee30

SCtinkerbell said:


> last!



LOVELOVELOVE YOUR SIGNATURE.♥

Oh, and Last.


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Aww thanks!! It's my favorite movie...can you tell 

LAST


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## raec1234

Last .


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerFG

Second.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!! <3


----------



## BK228

last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

lAsT!!!!!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## StarTunnel

Maximus insists:  I am LAST


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

LAST


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! LAST! LAST!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## BK228

Give me an l, give me an a, give me an s, give me a t! What does that spell? Last


----------



## StarTunnel

BK228 said:


> Give me an l, give me an a, give me an s, give me a t! What does that spell? Last



Oh I thought it spelled turpentine.  LASST!


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Shadowpan

laste


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last... Lastey last last last!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!1!1!


----------



## charliebrown

last....wispered


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## softball chick

Last


----------



## soccercruiser87

lastt


----------



## SCtinkerbell

LASSTTTT and post 100! woo!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

New LIGHTS album info! I love the live version of Toes.


----------



## Fairywings

last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Album version is great


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## aherzog

...last


----------



## mickey'sbff

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Ink!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Turn to her...


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I can barely see my TBM background with the new Twitter D;


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

last...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

So many albums coming out soon!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaSt


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Davey Havok!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Seven.


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

337!


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

336 ep!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Oh, EP changed to ep xD


----------



## Disney~Cutie

lAsT


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Last.

LIKE A BOSS ~


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

1     Lights  Toes    26 
2     Blaqk Audio  Bliss    15

Last seven days!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt! lAsT!


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LAST!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!! And Catherine, I LOVE your avatar!!!!!!!!!! And your signature!


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## mickey'sbff

last


----------



## dizguy2319

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Tomwdw14

LAST


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Finally home from work!! 



Disney-Obsessed said:


> LAST!! And Catherine, I LOVE your avatar!!!!!!!!!! And your signature!



Thanks so much!!!

oh and LAST!


----------



## Tomwdw14

LAST


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

LAST.

Watching the P&F movie. ~


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> LAST.
> 
> Watching the P&F movie. ~



Me too!

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Got all my school shopping done.  & 

LAST!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last (of course)~


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

LAST.

Everybody knows summer rocks and now we're ready to rolllllll. ~


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

My hand hurts.


----------



## raec1234

Lasttttt.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Paint!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I feel like yelling "Soda!" and I don't even like soda.


----------



## StarTunnel

LAST


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I drink juice when I'm killing


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

D-A-R-K
Dark! Dark! Dark! Dark! Dark!


----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Oh no...


----------



## mickey'sbff




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

More EA!


----------



## mickey'sbff




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

!!


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

11:25am.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

These vocals!


----------



## dizguy2319

LAST


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Jack's!


----------



## softball chick

Last


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

More blessthefall!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I found the cap for my water!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Does anyone else like watching _Drew Carey's Improvaganza?_ It's my favorite show! _Whose Line is it Anyways?_ is my second favorite! I LOVE Jeff Davis! He always makes me laugh!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I've never seen it...don't watch TV that much/have cable


----------



## softball chick

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Does anyone else like watching _Drew Carey's Improvaganza?_ It's my favorite show! _Whose Line is it Anyways?_ is my second favorite! I LOVE Jeff Davis! He always makes me laugh!



I want to see that! I always watch Whose Line and love it


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Note To Self is stuck in my head now!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

softball chick said:


> I want to see that! I always watch Whose Line and love it



I honestly like it better than Whose Line! Jeff Davis finally cut and styled his hair and Drew Carey looks soooo much better now!  The only problem with Drew Carey's Improv is that on week nights, it comes on from 10:30-11:30 and Whose Line is from 11-12..... With school starting I can't watch them!!!! But I record 'em on my DVR!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Raven_the_Bird said:


> I've never seen it...don't watch TV that much/have cable



If you like comedy, you would LOVE the show!!!!! It always brings a HUGE smile to my face!!!!!!!


----------



## softball chick

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I honestly like it better than Whose Line! Jeff Davis finally cut and styled his hair and Drew Carey looks soooo much better now!  The only problem with Drew Carey's Improv is that on week nights, it comes on from 10:30-11:30 and Whose Line is from 11-12..... With school starting I can't watch them!!!! But I record 'em on my DVR!!!



-semi awkward superhero-type gesture- 
To Youtube I Go...!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'll be sure to check it out


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

Still need to start all my summer schoolwork.....


----------



## softball chick

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;42157727 said:
			
		

> Still need to start all my summer schoolwork.....



Me too


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

softball chick said:


> Me too



I always promise myself each summer that I won't wait til the last minute, but yeah... never works


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

4:10pm.


----------



## SCtinkerbell

7:10 Here!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Raven_the_Bird said:


> I'll be sure to check it out





softball chick said:


> -semi awkward superhero-type gesture-
> To Youtube I Go...!!!



www.gsn.com Click on shows! Then you can decide if you want to watch just clips or whole episodes! (I recommend whole episodes because sometimes they only put half of a clip..... Not all of them are hilarious, but everyone will make you smile if not burst out in tears! Good tears! )


----------



## SCtinkerbell

I LOVE Whose Line!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

I love who's line is it anyway? i dont watch it much but when i do, i crack up


----------



## BK228

I love whose line it is my favorite show. I like it better then drew carey's improvaganze cause its more organized


----------



## softball chick

BK228 said:


> I love whose line it is my favorite show. I like it better then drew carey's improvaganze cause its more organized



(Now that I've actually seen Improvaganza) I totally agree with you


----------



## PrincessKendall

lasttt


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

BK228 said:


> I love whose line it is my favorite show. I like it better then drew carey's improvaganze cause its more organized





softball chick said:


> (Now that I've actually seen Improvaganza) I totally agree with you



NO!!!!!!!!! Everyone who has seen both shows like whose line better.... I'm the only one who has seen both and likes Improvaganza better! I think I like it better because Jeff Davis, Chip Esten, and Brad Sherwood are on almost all of the episodes!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lassst


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

LAST.

I'm a fan of Who's Line too. ~


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! Wayne Brady was always my favorite on Whose Line! Chip use to make me laugh whenever he did the Richard Simmons impressions! (I think it's Richard... Whoever is that exercise fanatic!)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last~


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaST!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## BK228

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaSt


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Last


----------



## PrincessKendall

laaaaassssttt


----------



## dizguy2319

LAST!


----------



## PrincessKendall

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last! (This game is going to go on for, like, Forever!!)


----------



## Fairywings

Disney~Cutie said:


> Last! (This game is going to go on for, like, Forever!!)



(of course it is)

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Sassy23

Last!!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaSt


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## BK228

L to the a to the s to the t


----------



## dizguy2319

LAST!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## raec1234

Lasttt!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Last !


----------



## soccercruiser87

lastttt


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

last.


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Tomwdw14

LAST


----------



## PrincessKendall

lastttt


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## raec1234

Last.


----------



## PrincessKendall

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Guess who had to send her iPod to Apple...AGAIN!

oh and last..


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## PrincessKendall

last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Today is my *LAST* day of freedom... SCHOOL STARTS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!! AH! I miss all of my friends but I don't miss them that much!


----------



## softball chick

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last CHYEAH~


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

1    The Used    2,760 
2    AFI    2,374 
3    My Chemical Romance    1,909 
4    Lights    1,798 
5    The Birthday Massacre    1,054

TBM!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

A post!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last~


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Link!


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## softball chick

last


----------



## mnlibzi

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

9:15pm.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## PrincessKendall

lastlastlastlastlastlastlast !


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Boom!


----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Map!


----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## SCtinkerbell




----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last, always~


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Just close the door...


----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Be still, my heart...


----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

'Cause it's all coming back...


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## StarTunnel

The Ultimate LAST Supreme.


----------



## Fairywings

.......................last


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Forever last~


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

My last post never loaded, lol.


----------



## PrincessKendall

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## PrincessKendall

last haaaaaaaai


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last~


----------



## soccercruiser87




----------



## PrincessKendall

last


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

*insert clever way of saying *LAST* here*


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

LAST


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## softball chick

¡ʇsɐן


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last~


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

Ultimo.

Last. !


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Forever Last~


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Always Last


----------



## PrincessKendall

last bro


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## PrincessKendall

Last


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Sleeping Princess

last


----------



## softball chick

last


----------



## Sleeping Princess

Dernier


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## softball chick

last


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LAST!


----------



## Jonas

last, but not least.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!! 2 days of school done, a lot more to go.............


----------



## Jonas

Last: I don't start home schooling until 2 weeks.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last! Lucky! At least you're a senior Jonas....... I still have a few years!


----------



## Jonas

I hope to coast this year other than Calculus.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!!


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Always last!


----------



## Jonas

Not this time.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last...............................................................................................


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Nope!  Always me! LAST


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

liars! i'm LAST


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Jonas

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Burn!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## PrincessKendall

lasssssssssssst


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Yay!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Sweet


----------



## PrincessKendall

ha last hi


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

So bored.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

last


----------



## PrincessKendall

lasty lastlylast


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Listening to music.


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

last last last

HA


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Bayside!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

lasssssssssssst


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Punchline!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

lasttttt


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Lassst


----------



## magicallyDisney001

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## minniemouse17

last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Gardner258

Interesting?


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## PrincessKendall

llllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssttttttttttttt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!


----------



## Fairywings

last.........


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last !!!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

LAST 

boss.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

lastlastlastlast!!!


----------



## minniemouse17

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

lasttttttttt


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

8pm.


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## softball chick

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LAst


----------



## dizguy2319

LAST


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'd love to learn how to play Statues by the Foo Fighters.


----------



## PrincessKendall

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast !


----------



## SCtinkerbell

LAST!


----------



## PrincessKendall

lasttt!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## Fairywings

last!


----------



## PrincessKendall

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

last!!!!


----------



## PrincessKendall

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

lAsT!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## mstinson14

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Last bro


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## PrincessKendall

llllaaasttt


----------



## soccercruiser87

lasttt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicallyDisney001

Last!


----------



## PrincessKendall

last i want this:


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## PrincessKendall

llllllllaaaaaaaaaastttttttt


----------



## magicallyDisney001

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last!


----------



## doctorwho

No, I'm last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

NO. I'm last.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## magicallyDisney001

~ last ~


----------



## PrincessKendall

im totally last.


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## softball chick

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-A-S-T!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast


----------



## PrincessKendall

Last bro


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LAST!c


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-A-S-T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lassssssst


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## xMeganLovesDisneyx

Last ...


and if im not ... 





BOOM! IM LAST!


----------



## PrincessKendall

LOL lastt


----------



## xMeganLovesDisneyx

Last!


----------



## PrincessKendall

lllaaasssttt


----------



## xMeganLovesDisneyx

L
A
S
T
!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

L-a-s-t!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

l~a~s~t


----------



## SCtinkerbell

lasttt


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last (But not for long)


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

No one has posted on here for almost a week!!!  LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Back from the dead 

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LaSt


----------



## 21stCenturyRapunzel

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Laaaast


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lasssssssssssty!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

oh no u didn'!

LAST 

haha!


----------



## TinkerbellBby

L A S T .


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## magicallyDisney001

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Lasssst:d


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lastlastlast


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAst!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lasttt


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-a_S-t_!1!1!1!1!1!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lastyy


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LaSSSSSt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LAST!!!!!! aha!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

ooooh its onn

L
A
S
T
T
T


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42448751 said:
			
		

> ooooh its onn
> 
> L
> A
> S
> T
> T
> T



AHAHA!!!!! LOL! UGH! I'm about to have to get off....... Too much homework that I don't feel like doing!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> AHAHA!!!!! LOL! UGH! I'm about to have to get off....... Too much homework that I don't feel like doing!



the battle will continue later ;P


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42448790 said:
			
		

> the battle will continue later ;P



DARN! I have to get off now......... This is my *last* post for now, but I'll be back!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> DARN! I have to get off now......... This is my *last* post for now, but I'll be back!



lolol okay!

LAST


----------



## soccercruiser87

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Llllaaaasssstttyyy


----------



## SCtinkerbell

laast


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaSt!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LAST


----------



## StephaniexMarie

I'm last you guise


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LLLLaaaaaSSSSTTTT


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-A-S-T!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Gimmie a L!
Gimmie a A
Gimmie a S
Gimmie a T

Whats that spell!? LAST!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L to the A to the S to the T!!!!! LAST! LAST! LAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lasst yo!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LASSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought the smiley was suppose to sing!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

ahahaha

hey! Guess what!?


















LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaStLaStLaSt!1!1!1!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Darn!I have to get off!!!!!!! LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LAST


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

lolol byee


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last my friends


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! I should be getting ready for bed but............................... long story!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last.....


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LLLLAAASSSTTTYYY


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L.a.s.t


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-A-S-T! LAST! LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LAST!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

oooh no! LAST!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lastttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! :


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

tehe! Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last, for now!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Guess what?















I'm Last.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Guess what!


























Now I am ;P


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Guess what?




























































Now I'm Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last............


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L



a



s




t


----------



## Disney~Cutie

OMG

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Llllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssttttttttttttt


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LaSt!!! 
LAST
last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LlLllLlLLlLlLLlLllLlLLLAaAaAaAaAaAaAaSsSSsSsSsTtTtTtTtTtTt


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LaStLaStLaStLaStLaSt


----------



## soccercruiser87

lasttt


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

llllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

nah I am


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I'm last now!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

nopee I am! 

LAST


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Nope! I'm last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Now I'm last! I just ate some gooooooooooooooood cake!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

yay cake! What kind?

LAST btw..


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42475310 said:
			
		

> yay cake! What kind?
> 
> LAST btw..



Grapefruit cake! I found the recipe on magical kingdoms .com... It is suppose to be like the Disney cake... I am the only one who likes it in my family so everyday for almost a week I have been eating a piece! YUM! Oh and I hate to correct you, but I'm last!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Grapefruit cake! I found the recipe on ********************... It is suppose to be like the Disney cake... I am the only one who likes it in my family so everyday for almost a week I have been eating a piece! YUM! Oh and I hate to correct you, but I'm last!!!!!!!



Oh yum!! 

Oh and I'm sorry...I'm Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42475374 said:
			
		

> Oh yum!!
> 
> Oh and I'm sorry...I'm Last!



Are you sure? Cuz I think I'm last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Are you sure? Cuz I think I'm last!



Yup, I'm positive I'm last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

But I'm convinced that I'm last!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I am now last!


----------



## magicallyDisney001

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Hey, I'm last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Nope, I'm last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L
a
s
t


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

La la la la la lastttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LAS?T!
Random question mark. Curse my awful typing.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

This game is pointless.... But I love it! LAST!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> This game is pointless.... But I love it! LAST!



It's going to last forever 






Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Its soo gonna *last* forever


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42478925 said:
			
		

> Its soo gonna *last* forever



Cleverrrrrrr 

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lastyyy


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

*Last*


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## mnlibzi

Last!


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lasty last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

The Lastest of the Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The Lastier of the last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

The utmost last of the last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The even utmost-er of le last!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

The utmost lastest lastier last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The supreme ruler of all things last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I'm so totally last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Laast


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last buddy Becca, girl I'M LAST!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last of the Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST


----------



## magicallyDisney001

I'm the t in last.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LaAST!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Livy isn't last!

I AM!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Excuse me?!?!?! Becca isn't last, I AM!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Well this is great! (Sarcasm!) I have to get off now! Becca, I will be back, I will be back!!!! You may win this time, but don't worry, this isn't the *last* of me!!!!!!!!!!! haha byes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I fee like I'm interrupting this great rivalry, but I'm now last.


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

oh no! Its now 2 against me! Nooooo! LAST


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L 
  a
    s
     t


----------



## Disney~Cutie

L A S T !!!!!1111!!!!!!i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## bigpuppergator

i am


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LASTER tHAN BECCA!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Laster than red robyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Lastest!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L.a.s.t.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Naw I am last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

As if. Now I'm last.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> As if. Now I'm last.





			
				*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42521129 said:
			
		

> Naw I am last



Girls! Stop arguing! We all know that I'm last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Girls! Stop arguing! We all know that I'm last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ya must be loco! I am 
pasado
前回の
letzte
ultimul
去年

LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42521403 said:
			
		

> Ya must be loco! I am
> pasado
> 前回の
> letzte
> ultimul
> 去年
> 
> LAST


No, I'm pretty sure that I'm sane because I am *LAST!!!*


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last!


----------



## berrybread

THE GAME.
Bahaha


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

I'm last!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-A-S-T! What does that spell?! LAST!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Tsal


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Postremo


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L*a*_S_t!1!1!1!1


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaSt!1!1!1!1!1!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

It's on!!!
LAST!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Gurl, it's been on!!!!!!!!!  LAST!!!! WHOOP! WHOOP!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Gurl, it's been on!!!!!!!!!  LAST!!!! WHOOP! WHOOP!



Hahaah!!! LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

It has been on for a week! 

LASTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! Dance, dance! Get ya groove on!     Check out our moves! We bringin it on!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

IT's BEEN ON FOR, LIKE, EVERRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

And ever last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

fjiosdarnu ygfieurybgreyctiuer *LAST*fdniungiycehatvuwebaliub thalndsivaew8i


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

So many options...... LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

hdfugorsadjsfklgdovjhosbidfguodjiao;kcsvjdfbhguiLhgaerowjd;avhugiesdjgefAhfudgirsdo0ufbShugjifyseT


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

oops! I double posted!!!! LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LAST!!!
(and BTW, Becca, I'm writing that fanfic)


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

DARN! Food is ready and I LOVE food so I got to go...... I will hopefully be on tomorrow, probably not again tonight.... LAST!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lasttyy


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

No, I'm last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Girl! When u gonna learn I AM LAST!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

The picture explains it all!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

yeah right! We all know I am last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Becca, what do you mean?! You must be delusional!  LUV YA!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

love u too Livy! ♥

oh that reminds me! I am last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42534556 said:
			
		

> love u too Livy! ♥
> 
> oh that reminds me! I am last!



AWE! I love me too!!!! ! I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about because I am LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

U must be cray-zay cuz I am LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L to the A to the S to the T! Who's last?! It's me! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That was REALLY cheesy!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

EXTREMELY cheesey! Last btw


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;42534743 said:
			
		

> EXTREMELY cheesey! Last btw



Hey now! No need to mock my cheesy-ness!!!!!!!!  LOL! haha, oh! And just in case you were wondering, I'm last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Yanno who is last? mee


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LALALALALALAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Have to get off and finish my 4 pages of math, packet for civics, graded assignments for sub, and 2 science sheets..... FUN! haha bye BECCA!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Byee!  I am LAST


----------



## disfreak24

Last for now!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Lasttttttt!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! Look how cute! Star Wars people! ADORABLE!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

POOF!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I. AM. LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!1!1!1!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lasst


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaSt


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

llLAAAAsssSTTTT


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L
a
S
t


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Totally laster than Becca


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

like even more last than Robyn


----------



## Disney~Cutie

like, so much laster than Becca


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

like, the lastest of last which is like, laster than Robyn


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The Ultimate Ruler of last (Which is laster than Becca)


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

The supreme ruler of LAST which is obviously laster than Robyn


----------



## Disney~Cutie

The Queen of the Universe of Last, which is above Becca!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Queen of the last which is laster than Robyn


----------



## Disney~Cutie

lol, I can't think of anymore
LAST!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last: occurring or coming after all others, as in time, order, or place: the last line on a page.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

...I'm last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

I am LAST


----------



## Disney~Cutie

No, I am LAST


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Tsal


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Postremo!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Laaast


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

lllaaasssttt


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

La




s



t


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lastttt!!! :]


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lastly =]


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LaASaSASASTTT!!!!11 :}


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LAST


----------



## Disney~Cutie

LoL
Last!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LAST


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Lasttyyy


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lasty-er


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

L



















a




















s




















t


----------



## Disney~Cutie

L-a-s-t


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last!


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizguy2319

Last


----------



## mickey'sbff

Gimme an L!
L!!
Gimme an A!
A!!!
Gimme an S!
S!!
Gimme a T!
T!!
What's that spell?
LAST!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lastttttt!


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I AM LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizguy2319

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L a S t 1 ! 1 ! 1


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last bro!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  SSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!! (Hi)


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Currently last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! OW! I just ran into the table, and I currently have a red mark on my knee!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> LAST! OW! I just ran into the table, and I currently have a red mark on my knee!



That must hurt

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> That must hurt
> 
> Last



Now I have a colorful bruise on my knee!  LAST!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

I'm sure it looks lovely 

LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

SCtinkerbell said:


> I'm sure it looks lovely
> 
> LAST



AWE! Thank you! It is currently a beautiful shade of dark purple!  LAST!


----------



## gatorsfan

My name................                                                        



 Is Dr.Coconut  and I......................            Am currently last....... until..........                   someone else posts...... o.o


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarscar93

Pokemon: FireRed > Homecoming

because if I run into someone I don't like I can take them down in a battle without getting in trouble. :3


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Disney-Obsessed said:


> AWE! Thank you! It is currently a beautiful shade of dark purple!  LAST!



My favorite color!!

Last


----------



## scarscar93

SCtinkerbell said:


> My favorite color!!
> 
> Last



...I think we might be the same person.

Same first name, same middle name (? sorry, I swear I'm not creeping on you or anything but I noticed your tumblr url has Catherine Grace in it), same favorite color.

To make it even weirder we actually talked about the possibility of doppelgangers this past week in AP Lit.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

LAST!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

scarscar93 said:


> Pokemon: FireRed > Homecoming
> 
> because if I run into someone I don't like I can take them down in a battle without getting in trouble. :3





Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Last, and don't forget it!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Always lasttt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Lastttt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L-a_S-t_!1!1!1!


----------



## illreadhimstories

LAST!!!!


----------



## gatorsfan

LAST! for now


----------



## SCtinkerbell

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatorsfan

Lllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## gatorsfan

DUCK! oops wrong game LAST!!


----------



## cousinbb

......last HA


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

gatorsfan said:


> DUCK! oops wrong game LAST!!



Haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Btw, I'm LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!


----------



## SCtinkerbell

Last


----------



## cousinbb

geez...now im last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!


----------



## cousinbb

Laaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahast


----------



## jessidoll

Last!


----------



## disjel123

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

last again


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

and i to be last?


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## disjel123

LAST!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last.!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LLLLLAAAAAASSSSSSSTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

im last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinkerbellBby

L A S T


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

OMG this is still going on, since like august? Well, anyway, LASTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

stitch'sgrl101 said:


> OMG this is still going on, since like august? Well, anyway, LASTTTTTTTTTTT



HAHA! Ik! Does it ever stop, or do we post until we decide when to stop?! Btw, LAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Only about 200 pages to go... last


----------



## Tomwdw14

LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## jessidoll

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LAST!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## jessidoll

Guess what!!!!!!!!.....




IM LAST!!


----------



## softball chick

lAsT!!!


----------



## Tomwdw14

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LaSt!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Lalalalalasttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

heehee..im last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

le last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

livy you know I am last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;43096004 said:
			
		

> livy you know I am last!



Becca, you must be mistaking because I'm last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Becca, you must be mistaking because I'm last!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lies 
I am last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;43096037 said:
			
		

> lies
> I am last



slander............... I am last! haha I'm not sure if this is technically slander, but................. I'm trying to use bigger words and I just learned about that in civics!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney-Obsessed said:


> slander............... I am last! haha I'm not sure if this is technically slander, but................. I'm trying to use bigger words and I just learned about that in civics!



AHAHAH I was just talking about Slander with my mom today


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;43096063 said:
			
		

> AHAHAH I was just talking about Slander with my mom today



Haha!  That's pretty weird! hahahah!!!! I have to go and buy a new backpack tonight..... It hasn't even been 10 weeks into the school year and my backpack is tearing soooo bad! I told my mom that I was going to make it *last * so I put duct tape inside of it to hold it together! Mom said it was just getting ridiculous so I'm going to get a new one! My backpack HURTS my back so bad and I don't have time to go to my locker.... We no longer have a "locker break...." Well, I gotta go but TTYL! Love ya Becca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

It's like 70 degrees and we're all dying from how cold it is...


----------



## Disney~Cutie

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE Pirates of the Caribbean 4!!!! I've watched it once everyday so far! Phillip (Sam Claflin) is my new favorite addition to the pirate movie!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I need to get that on DVD soon...


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Raven_the_Bird said:


> I need to get that on DVD soon...



My dad got the 5 disc set for only $22! It was on sale at Target(or Wal-Mart) and he had a $5 off coupon! I was sooo happy! Captain Jack never fails to amuse me!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Why does it have five? xD I remember seeing a coupon on the Disney Movie Rewards site, not sure when it expires though. I'm thinking it already has...


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Raven_the_Bird said:


> Why does it have five? xD I remember seeing a coupon on the Disney Movie Rewards site, not sure when it expires though. I'm thinking it already has...



It never hurts to look! The 5 disc were DVD, Bluray, Bluray Bonus Features disc, 3-D version, and then that version that  you can put on your I-Pod!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I can't find it anymore D: I think it expired 10/23/11, so next time I'll just have to move way faster xD


----------



## PrincessBelle319

LAST!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

la ast


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

me is last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L to the A to the S to the T! Give me a LAST! Give me a LAST! Whoopeeee!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvDisCoasters

Last..... for now!


----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## big_thunder_girl

Llllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssttt!


----------



## cousinbb

me last now!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;43142052 said:
			
		

> last


Are you sure?! I thought I was last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney~Cutie




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST! I just spent 1 hour trying to figure out how to edit my paper....... Turns out, it had no MISTAKES! AH!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> LAST! I just spent 1 hour trying to figure out how to edit my paper....... Turns out, it had no MISTAKES! AH!



I ALWAYS spend forever doing that


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> I ALWAYS spend forever doing that



I should've been to sleep about an hour ago!AH! But I figured since I already stayed up late, a few minutes on the disboards wouldn't hurt!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I should've been to sleep about an hour ago!AH! But I figured since I already stayed up late, a few minutes on the disboards wouldn't hurt!!!



I always start reading before I go to bed, then 2 hours later, I go to bed xD


----------



## SpaceEverest101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> I always start reading before I go to bed, then 2 hours later, I go to bed xD



Me too! But I only read for about 30 minutes because I get tired EASILY while reading!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Me too! But I only read for about 30 minutes because I get tired EASILY while reading!



Yeah, I do too.
But sometimes I'll read fanfics on my DSi, so the bright light keeps me up


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Yeah, I do too.
> But sometimes I'll read fanfics on my DSi, so the bright light keeps me up



I wish! If I read something on my laptop, I usually still fall asleep! The light just hurts my eyes and makes me want to sleep even more! Last night, I fell asleep while my mom was cooking with all of the lights on! AH!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

10:25am.


----------



## PrincessBelle319




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## PrincessBelle319

Raven_the_Bird said:


>



HOW COLD ARE YOU?!?! 
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD I just checked and saw it's 70 degrees inside. And while I was checking I saw a bird dipping itself into the dog's water bowl outside 0:


----------



## PrincessBelle319

Raven_the_Bird said:


> xD I just checked and saw it's 70 degrees inside. And while I was checking I saw a bird dipping itself into the dog's water bowl outside 0:





this is my 100th post!!!  I've made a lot of posts today


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I wish! If I read something on my laptop, I usually still fall asleep! The light just hurts my eyes and makes me want to sleep even more! Last night, I fell asleep while my mom was cooking with all of the lights on! AH!



ahahaha!!!
I don't like to fall asleep, and usually have trouble doing so.



PrincessBelle319 said:


> this is my 100th post!!!  I've made a lot of posts today



Congrats!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

Oh, thanks


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LLLLAST!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE Greek food! Or is it Grecian food? I think it's Greek! Felafel and hummus are SO delicious!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

no, I'm last.


----------



## jessidoll

Everyone should know that I'm LAST!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

No...... I'm pretty sure I'm last!


----------



## jessidoll

Nope,NOW I'm last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I'm LAST!


----------



## SpaceEverest101

Nope, I'm Last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

eh emmm, I am.


----------



## PrincessBelle319

last


----------



## PrincessBelle319

ha!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

960!!! is that last?


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I have to fix my clocks around the house!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## PrincessBelle319

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I have to fix my clocks around the house!



already did 
L-A-S-T!!!  is the end of this page the last one?!?!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

Raven_the_Bird said:


>


better turn your heater up!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

The heater doesn't really reach this room though xD


----------



## PrincessBelle319

Raven_the_Bird said:


> The heater doesn't really reach this room though xD


then buy one that you can plug in


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## dizguy2319

Last


----------



## PrincessBelle319

dizguy2319 said:


> Last



hey, where did you come from?


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Boom!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

lol
I forgot last in a few posts, so LLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## PrincessBelle319

......................LAST!


----------



## SpaceEverest101

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## SpaceEverest101

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## PrincessBelle319

hmm, there are other smilies you know. 
last?


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Just always cold xD


----------



## cousinbb

woohoo im last


----------



## PrincessBelle319

man, some of these people are showing up so suddenly! 
lol, LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I LOVE Greek food! My third night eating it! Greek food is like someone's pizza to me!


----------



## cousinbb

i dont know if i ever had greek food before....but i sure do love pizza!!! lol


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

cousinbb said:


> i dont know if i ever had greek food before....but i sure do love pizza!!! lol



Haha! Domino's pizza use to be my favorite until they changed the recipe! My new favorite pizza is at this local place!!!! At the Greek restaurant, though, I like just about anything!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

naaahhhh, I'm last.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Haha! Domino's pizza use to be my favorite until they changed the recipe! My new favorite pizza is at this local place!!!! At the Greek restaurant, though, I like just about anything!



I like pizza hut better then Dominos but they are both kinda expensive. I just order from local places now.


----------



## MarietheAristocat

*Last!*


----------



## dizguy2319

*last*


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Llllaaaasssstttt!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

cousinbb said:


> I like pizza hut better then Dominos but they are both kinda expensive. I just order from local places now.



I do the same!!! I forgot about pizza hut; they're also pretty good. I never cared for Papa John's though............


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I do the same!!! I forgot about pizza hut; they're also pretty good. I never cared for Papa John's though............



oi! me neither! Papa John's pizza sauce is too sweet for me. If I remember correctly, they put chunks of tomatos in the sauce too.bleh.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

cousinbb said:


> oi! me neither! Papa John's pizza sauce is too sweet for me. If I remember correctly, they put chunks of tomatos in the sauce too.bleh.



I like tomatoes but not chunks!!! Some local place used to use this disgusting, sugar-filled tomato sauce! UGH! I thought it was the WORST pizza ever! I refused to eat it!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney~Cutie

*Yawn* last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Raven_the_Bird said:


>





Disney~Cutie said:


> *Yawn* last



I couldn't agree with you more! I'm cold AND tired, but I'm forcing myself to stay up. I have a friend who is suppose to have surgery soon, so I'm making him food!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! I'm cold AND tired, but I'm forcing myself to stay up. I have a friend who is suppose to have surgery soon, so I'm making him food!



Awwww, that's so nice!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Disney~Cutie said:


> Awwww, that's so nice!



Awe,  thank you! He ate all of the brownies within a few minutes!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Llllllaaaaasssssstttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

Disney-Obsessed said:


> I like tomatoes but not chunks!!! Some local place used to use this disgusting, sugar-filled tomato sauce! UGH! I thought it was the WORST pizza ever! I refused to eat it!



Ew! That does sound terrible.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

cousinbb said:


> Ew! That does sound terrible.



The place was SOOO popular though! I never understood that.............


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

6:10pm.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I have to study for my Periodic Table of Elements quiz........ I REALLY don't feel like it though........................


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

L:a;s:t;!1!1!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

7:21pm.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

10:35pm.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!! Last day of school for over a week!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

Disney-Obsessed said:


> LAST!!!! Last day of school for over a week!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! doing anything special?


----------



## jessidoll

Imma last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!! I REALLY need to go to sleep, but I don't feel like it..................


----------



## Disney-Obsessed




----------



## Disney~Cutie

last.!


----------



## cousinbb

went to a Trans-Siberian Orchestra concert last night. It was amazing! anyone else know them? (last btw )


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

:0


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

guess not lol. im last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

Not for looooooooong! im last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Are you sure?! I'm pretty sure that I'm last!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LAst!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!


----------



## dizguy2319

LAST


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## cousinbb

lol im sure now! LAST!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

:)


----------



## Disney-Obsessed




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

lAsT!1!1!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

:0


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Recent Activity
 You added Anthony Raneri to your library. 5 hours ago

xD


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

0:


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Youtube is being weird.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## scarscar93

what have I just done.

other than acquiesced to the internet and requested suggestions of a starting point in giving Doctor Who a chance


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## cousinbb

youtube is always being weird...
anyone have videos on youtube that they appear in?
"last"


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

no im last!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## disjel123

last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!


----------



## cousinbb

Last am I.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## cousinbb

llllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!


----------



## belledreamer

Last-a-mondo!!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## softball chick

ultimo


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

0:


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm posting against myself xD


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I'm half-awake and posted on the wrong thread xD


----------



## cousinbb

lol ^^^^ im....last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

last!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousinbb

been awhile...but now im last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

last!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

LaSt


----------



## jessidoll

last...


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!1!1!


----------



## cousinbb

its been a long time but im back in town. this time im not leaving...oops. I mean! this time im last!


----------



## cousinbb

wow...im still last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## cousinbb

meeeeeeeeeeeeee isssssssssss lastttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAst!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## belledreamer

Last Last LAST!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!1!1!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!


----------



## cousinbb

last last last last last laaaaast


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## BK228

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy5657

L-a-s-t


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## cousinbb

me last me last


----------



## disneykid123

last?


----------



## TylerFG

*Walks in*

Last!

*Leaves thread*


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaST!


----------



## cousinbb

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Still cold.


----------



## disneykid123

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

im cold too...probably because im not wearing sock.... lol last!!


----------



## jessidoll

LAST!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

xD


----------



## tinker22

ummmm....last? lol


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

last last last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## jessidoll

Last


----------



## cousinbb

tsal


----------



## mstinson14

last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!


----------



## cousinbb

LAST LASt LAst Last last


----------



## jessidoll

Last!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last


----------



## cousinbb

tsal


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!


----------



## cousinbb

last...im last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## cousinbb

blast! its cold!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## cousinbb

no im last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

hgjrfgtjikoiuyt
Last!


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

l a s t


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Davey Havok!


----------



## cousinbb

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

Last,<3


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

I haven't posted on here in a while!!!!!!!!!!! LAST!!!


----------



## cousinbb

Happy LAST year!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

last again


----------



## jessidoll

Last!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

last!


----------



## cousinbb

last


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LaSt!


----------



## stokedcoconut

last!


----------



## Kate8863

Last.!


----------



## cousinbb

lassssssssssssssssssst


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

went ice skating today...last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Today is my birthday, but its over in 40 mins .......anyway, last!


----------



## StarTunnel

L to the A to the S to the T.  I'm last.


----------



## cousinbb

im last last last


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

StarTunnel said:


> L to the A to the S to the T.  I'm last.



LOVE your signature!...oh and L-A-S-T!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## StarTunnel

MickeyLuvrLauren said:


> LOVE your signature!...oh and L-A-S-T!!!



Thanky!  

Oh would you look at that I'm last again.


----------



## cousinbb

last....


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last


----------



## jessidoll

LAST!!

I love that smiley lol


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Last! )


----------



## Dr.Pluto

Last


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Dr.Pluto said:


> Last




Nope, Chuck Testa.


LAST!


----------



## cousinbb

last


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## cousinbb

last!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last


----------



## jessidoll

Last!!!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!!


----------



## cousinbb

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## jessidoll

Last!Last!Last!Last!Last!Last!Last!Last!Last!Last!


----------



## disneedust1429

last!!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!


----------



## cousinbb

me last me last


----------



## TinkerbellBby

Last.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last!


----------



## disneedust1429

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!!


----------



## cousinbb

-gulp- last


----------



## Pink_Belle

La La Lalalalala Laaaaaaaaaaa! Last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!!!


----------



## cousinbb

tsal


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Last


----------



## jessidoll

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## cousinbb

how do you say last in spanish?


----------



## lengsila

Fanciful said:


> last!


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## jessidoll

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Tomwdw14

Last


----------



## jessidoll

Last


----------



## cousinbb

last


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

last!!


----------



## cousinbb

melast


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

LaSt!!!


----------



## StarTunnel

E-LAST-ic. See what I did there?


----------



## cousinbb

pasado!


----------



## PrincessKendall

Last !!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## curtbrock

Ok, I ran out of characters from my last post...?
Anyway, what I was saying tied up in a not, men are a lot more pickier than women when it comes to dating. I put black men(in general) on the spot, because I'm a black women. Some white friends of mine feel the same way about white men, that they sometimes can't stand dating there own women, that they go after other race of girls, and in their situation, it's for someone stronger.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## cousinbb

last..


----------



## DreaminDsny

last!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last!


----------



## PrincessKendall

lastt


----------



## w0nderland

last!


----------



## AryaForQueen

L a s t !


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

le last


----------



## AryaForQueen

LastAgain


----------



## jessidoll

I'm last!


----------



## cousinbb

lahst


----------



## DreaminDsny

Last!


----------



## Experiment113

Is the game over? Or can I still post last? Anyway.......

Last.


----------



## cousinbb

last lol


----------



## gnomefan

Last


----------



## cousinbb

L hehehe A hehehe S hehehe T!!!


----------



## Tomwdw14

last


----------



## cousinbb

blast it im last


----------



## HFBelle

At this present moment in time, I am the very last person to post here.


----------



## cousinbb

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## magicallyDisney001

Last!


----------



## emma212010

Last


----------



## beatyou

Omg!


----------



## beatyou

more than words


----------



## captianbubble

beatyou said:


> more than words



 Agreed, and you have the same ranking as me!!!!
Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Typing.


----------



## Cinderella8

On phone


----------



## scarscar93

wait this thread is still going


----------



## Cinderella8

Guess so


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Watching show. They just called a stalker guy silent but deadly...

"Sorry, where I'm from, silent but deadly means something else."

Random... Lol


----------



## abidale

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## BK228

Dun dun dun......... last!


----------



## abidale

last!


----------



## disneygirl520

I thought this thread was over.
Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Doodle98

Hey guess what? Last!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last!


----------



## Lindseyonstage

Last!


----------



## Silvermist20

LAST!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

5:25pm.


----------



## Silvermist20

Last. Now random smilies for people's entertainment.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Silvermist20

I will be the last post!!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Doodle98

LastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLastLast


----------



## Cinderella8

Uhhhh however many lasts that was plus ONE


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Uhhhh however many lasts that was plus ONE



Plus thirty!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## bayla89

Last last last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last times TWENTY SEVEN.


----------



## Silvermist20

Lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast


----------



## Cinderella8

lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Silvermist20

LAST OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!!
lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlas


----------



## Doodle98

Noooooo . . . . 

Also, all those lasts made my app go off like three times.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## scarscar93

*l* is for the way my netflix *l*ags
*a* is for my next *a*ttempt to be last
*s* is for...ugh I can't finish
*t*his


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last..

Bored.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

9:44pm.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Have to go to get my report card. Ew.


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Have to go to get my report card. Ew.



Ick.

Last


----------



## maps823

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last. And I would like to thank Raven_the_Bird for bringing these threads back to life.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Last. And I would like to thank Raven_the_Bird for bringing these threads back to life.



Last, and ditto


----------



## abidale

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last

Random but congrats abidale on 300 posts


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Santa Lol

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## abidale

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

LAST ATTACK!

Lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlas


----------



## BK228

^ How do I compete with that? But, LASTarooni.


----------



## technicolordolphin

Gonna have a blast, cause I'm last last last!


----------



## Cinderella8

I'd come up with something clever but I'm outta clever stuff lol

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## R5Jedi

I love R5


----------



## Cinderella8

Almost bedtime..

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## DisneyFreak98




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## technicolordolphin

In last place.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## technicolordolphin

Last........


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Is the whole premise of this game to just post Last?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Is the whole premise of this game to just post Last?



Pretty much 

LAST


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

*Last*


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## jessidoll

Hey look, I'm last!


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Lastedy last last lasterson and infinity!


----------



## Cinderella8

LAST not driving but have never used this smilie:


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## DisneyFreak98




----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Last! XD


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

5:17am.


----------



## Cinderella8

Raven_the_Bird said:


> 5:17am.



XD I'm three hours ahead

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## IndigoFaith

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

LAST!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## BK228

Last!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## BK228

Last!!


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

6:17am.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

8:26am.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

8:56am.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

9:28am.


----------



## BK228

Je suis dernier!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Ha ha Ich bin letzten now!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Silvermist20

最后！


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Breakfast!


----------



## Silvermist20

みんなねえ！どうなったと思う？私が最後だ！


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

​*Last!​*


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## DisneyDancer13

Spiderman, Spiderman. Does whatever a spider can!


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Spiderman, Spiderman. Does whatever a spider can!



Spiderman RULES!!

Last


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> Spiderman RULES!!
> 
> Last



I know right! 

Spiderman and Batman are my favorites. 

Last... for now.


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> I know right!
> 
> Spiderman and Batman are my favorites.
> 
> Last... for now.



New Last


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last... With some enjoyable smilies!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last!!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last for now!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## DisneyDancer13

* Last!*     ​


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## DisneyDancer13

*Last for now*     ​


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last


----------



## chargerbelle

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

*Last*


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Good morning! 
    Last!    ​


----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last! And watching Ultimate Spider-Man


----------



## Silvermist20

*Last!*


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last


----------



## BK228

Last!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## abidale

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last! With microwave s'mores for all!!!! lol


----------



## BK228

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

First! 

....I wanted to be different.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## DisneyDancer13

*Last!*    ​


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## DisneyDancer13




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

11:26am.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

2:37 PM! ...Still haven't had lunch..


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

I had pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Raven_the_Bird

12:10pm.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Rain!


----------



## BK228

Sun!


----------



## Doodle98

Banana!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

The rain lasted two minutes


----------



## BK228

Raven_the_Bird said:
			
		

> The rain lasted two minutes



At least it lasted more than one minute!!


----------



## Raven_the_Bird




----------



## IndigoFaith

Beautiful Sunshine!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith

I'm like totally last, well, for now anyway.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last  Yay a new page


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

*Last. And*


----------



## BK228

Last!!


----------



## Worldgirl

Last


Also bow ties are cool


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and princess time


----------



## Cinderella8

Last 

Santa time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Worldgirl

Last.   I really like the smilies on here. 

This one reminds me of doctor who :


----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## BK228

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last watching Hannah Montana movie <3


----------



## abidale

LAST


----------



## Cinderella8

last


----------



## Worldgirl

Last. I'm about to start watching whatever movie netflix has sent me.


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## DisneyDancer13




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## abidale




----------



## The Villianess

Oh sure!




LAST!


----------



## DisneyDancer13




----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## BK228

Last!!!%+?%58-:&6899;:&++


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## DisneyDancer13

Magic bananas! ​


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Last. For now.


----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## Cinderella8

last


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## BK228

Lastarooni


----------



## wdwgirl4ever




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## The Villianess

last last last last last last last last last last last last last last!


----------



## Cinderella8

last


----------



## Cinderella8

*bump*






































































































last.


----------



## Silvermist20

Hey, guess what?



















































































































































































































































































































































































LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Nope  
Last!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Okay, that's it!





LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Wrong. I'm last.


----------



## R5Jedi

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

*Last*​


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last​


----------



## BK228

Tsal


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Silvermist20

ⓁⒶⓈⓉ


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## The Villianess

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

*LAST*


----------



## The Villianess

_last_​


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Silvermist20

Last I am.


----------



## Cinderella8

Spidey is last


----------



## Silvermist20

Luke, I am last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Genie is last!


----------



## Silvermist20

´ö` Spider pig, spider pig! Does whatever a spider pig does! Can he swing, from a web? No he can't, he's a pig. LOOK OUT! He's last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> ´ö` Spider pig, spider pig! Does whatever a spider pig does! Can he swing, from a web? No he can't, he's a pig. LOOK OUT! He's last!



Say what? lol There's an episode where Loki turns Spider-Man into a pig 


Oh and last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Oh boy!  I'm last!


----------



## Silvermist20

Oh I just can't wait to be last! Wait, I am.


----------



## IndigoFaith

The most wonderful thing about Tigger is that IIIIIIIIIIIIII'm last!  That IIIIII'm last!


----------



## Silvermist20

L-A-S-T. What does that spell? LAST!


----------



## Cinderella8

*yawn* Morning! And last!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last to post, I am.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching TV


----------



## Silvermist20

Princess Last


----------



## Cinderella8

There's a spider on my wall.... Last!


----------



## Silvermist20

Driving to Lastville!


----------



## Cinderella8

Spider is no more 


Last


----------



## The Villianess

Can I just say?.....................LAST _MUHAHAHAHAHA!_


----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## Doodle98

last!!


----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Banana be da last!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## R5Jedi

Llllllllllaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssstttttttttttttt


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last! My cat is on my legs...


----------



## Silvermist20

last!!


----------



## R5Jedi

I love Riker Lynch!

Last


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## Silvermist20

lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

La la la la laaaaaast!


----------



## Cinderella8

*Last*


----------



## Silvermist20

athehnfgjgnrngrjtngvrfngurgnvrubngureisblrtguiesabgty3qyibgvvhyae nvji wdeiueygh8rhgnjmiebhrohsn;'mo;phjposr'dyjh09sr59jh9u8ihjbsugbnviungbvywaehr8921o3tmg,pa;jyajuphasp\ajHUAOHMJHAIimkhi8ahmn brgm nv tyg4rhjeifruhtf7hjefft45r67yuhh372yru8jgmnshnan``in ui5tghn teg hh==q-y gy ytgnjb bgjn biuwffnfvgbvuiremathehnfgjgnrngrjtngvrfngurgnvrubngureisblrtguiesabgty3qyibgvvhyae nvji wdeiueygh8rhgnjmiebhrohsn;'mo;phjposr'dyjh09sr59jh9u8ihjbsugbnviungbvywaehr8921o3tmg,pa;jyajuphasp\ajHUAOHMJHAIimkhi8ahmn brgm nv tyg4rhjeifruhtf7hjefft45r67yuhh372yru8jgmnshnan``in ui5tghn teg hh==q-y gy ytgnjb bgjn biuwffnfvgbvuiremathehnfgjgnrngrjtngvrfngurgnvrubngureisblrtguiesabgty3qyibgvvhyae nvji wdeiueygh8rhgnjmiebhrohsn;'mo;phjposr'dyjh09sr59jh9u8ihjbsugbnviungbvywaehr8921o3tmg,pa;jyajuphasp\ajHUAOHMJHAIimkhi8ahmn brgm nv tyg4rhjeifruhtf7hjefft45r67yuhh372yru8jgmnshnan``in ui5tghn teg hh==q-y gy ytgnjb bgjn biuwffnfvgbvuirem0i-9w-irgew8h4y3e8ngbruvfimethoedb-0g=eth0tjbmbghhethirhf90jkbp,ethtgn ;yrjpeohj8r9wino3inhjebe89h9ungiembfk,,mjigrjh8t90~~~03eh-0=h=wepo[j;
nd:LO{PIUGFCYUYIOPOP{||)*&%$#RTGBN NIONBCVYNM><MNBVTCVB  NYBUIBvtc567ew8gg754eyuhnUG^&*IUNbyf6789jowgenasbvhionkewsuhhgetm,h nbdjguerombmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhswrjiduchwioenjhoiiiiiiiiiiiii90giwhgq89ingbah8jvoeingwh89uh`f@!~!@#$%^&NJBVBOP{{}HGDTRBNMknjbgswe890ophmesknthuwgkobsmrdeiueygh8rhgnjmiebhrohsn;'mo;phjposr'dyjh09sr59jh9u8ihjbsugbnviungbvywaehr8921o3tmg,pa;jyajuphasp\ajHUAOHMJHAIimkhi8ahmn brgm nv tyg4rhjeifruhtf7hjefft45r67yuhh372yru8jgmnshnan``in ui5tghn teg hh==q-y gy ytgnjb bgjn biuwffnfvgbvuirem0i-9w-irgew8h4y3e8ngbruvfimethoedb-0g=eth0tjbmbghhethirhf90jkbp,ethtgn ;yrjpeohj8r9wino3inhjebe89h9ungiembfk,,mjigrjh8t90~~~03eh-0=h=wepo[j;
nd:LO{PIUGFCYUYIOPOP{||)*&%$#RTGBN NIONBCVYNM><MNBVTCVB  NYBUIBvtc567ew8gg754eyuhnUG^&*IUNbyf6789jowgenasbvhionkewsuhhgetm,h nbdjguerombmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhswrjiduchwioenjhoiiiiiiiiiiiii90giwhgq89ingbah8jvoeingwh89uh`f@!~!@#$%^&NJBVBOP{{}HGDTRBNMknjbgswe890ophmesknthuwgkobsmrdeiueygh8rhgnjmiebhrohsn;'mo;phjposr'dyjh09sr59jh9u8ihjbsugbnviungbvywaehr8921o3tmg,pa;jyajuphasp\ajHUAOHMJHAIimkhi8ahmn brgm nv tyg4rhjeifruhtf7hjefft45r67yuhh372yru8jgmnshnan``in ui5tghn teg hh==q-y gy ytgnjb bgjn biuwffnfvgbvuirem0i-9w-irgew8h4y3e8ngbruvfimethoedb-0g=eth0tjbmbghhethirhf90jkbp,ethtgn ;yrjpeohj8r9wino3inhjebe89h9ungiembfk,,mjigrjh8t90~~~03eh-0=h=wepo[j;
nd:LO{PIUGFCYUYIOPOP{||)*&%$#RTGBN NIONBCVYNM><MNBVTCVB  NYBUIBvtc567ew8gg754eyuhnUG^&*IUNbyf6789jowgenasbvhionkewsuhhgetm,h nbdjguerombmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhswrjiduchwioenjhoiiiiiiiiiiiii90giwhgq89ingbah8jvoeingwh89uh`f@!~!@#$%^&NJBVBOP{{}HGDTRBNMknjbgswe890ophmesknthuwgkobsmrdeiueygh8rhgnjmiebhrohsn;'mo;phjposr'dyjh09sr59jh9u8ihjbsugbnviungbvywaehr8921o3tmg,pa;jyajuphasp\ajHUAOHMJHAIimkhi8ahmn brgm nv tyg4rhjeifruhtf7hjefft45r67yuhh372yru8jgmnshnan``in ui5tghn teg hh==q-y gy ytgnjb bgjn biuwffnfvgbvuirem0i-9w-irgew8h4y3e8ngbruvfimethoedb-0g=eth0tjbmbghhethirhf90jkbp,ethtgn ;yrjpeohj8r9wino3inhjebe89h9ungiembfk,,mjigrjh8t90~~~03eh-0=h=wepo[j;
nd:LO{PIUGFCYUYIOPOP{||)*&%$#RTGBN NIONBCVYNM><MNBVTCVB  NYBUIBvtc567ew8gg754eyuhnUG^&*IUNbyf6789jowgenasbvhionkewsuhhgetm,h nbdjguerombmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhswrjiduchwioenjhoiiiiiiiiiiiii90giwhgq89ingbah8jvoeingwh89uh`f@!~!@#$%^&NJBVBOP{{}HGDTRBNMknjbgswe890ophmesknthuwgkobsmr

LAST!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last!



Unfortunately for you, I am last.


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> Unfortunately for you, I am last.



Not anymore!














































































































































































































































































































































































































Last.


----------



## R5Jedi

last


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## BK228

Alas! I'm last and still last forever!


----------



## The Villianess

give me an L! (L!)
give me an A! (A!)
give me an S! (S!)
give me a   T! (T!)


_What does that spell? (What does that spell?)_





*
LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DisneyDancer13




----------



## Cinderella8

Santa is last.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Bowties are cool. This smilie is wearing a bowtie. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Cinderella8

DisneyDancer13 said:


> Bowties are cool. This smilie is wearing a bowtie. Your argument is invalid.



 I am laughing so hard 

*last *


----------



## FlamePrincess

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Pirate be last.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> I am laughing so hard
> 
> *last *



  

 Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Hippie is last.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Moped is last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Stirring person is last.


----------



## Silvermist20

Tickle Me Elmo is last.


----------



## Silvermist20

One Direction is last!


----------



## The Villianess

Nope I am!


----------



## disneygirl520

Actually I am


----------



## Silvermist20

No, EMEBLEM3 IS!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> No, EMEBLEM3 IS!



What on earth is emeblem3??

Bride is last.


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> What on earth is emeblem3??
> 
> Bride is last.



I believe they are a band. Who isn't last. Cause I am!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Mikey is last.


----------



## Cinderella8

*sigh* Good morning everyone!


I am last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Good morning! But I'm last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Not anymore!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

I am now last! HUZZAH!


----------



## Cinderella8

LAST!!!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last to post inside this thread, 
but soon I will be filled with dread. 
Someone else will come along and post as well.
Again I'll try to be that post,
Being last: what we want the most.
But just for now, I think I'm safe to say: it's ME!

(To the tune of When You Wish Upon A Star.)


----------



## Cinderella8

Last with that song stuck in my head.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last and you're welcome!


----------



## Cinderella8

Princess decrees she is last.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Mr. Firefighter is now last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last at the beach!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Dancing princesses are last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last in 3D!


----------



## Silvermist20

Dancing Banana is last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Painting person is last


----------



## Silvermist20

Florence Welch is last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Person who doesn't know who Florence Welch is is last


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Person who doesn't know who Florence Welch is is last



She's sings my first and third favorite songs. (For more information, look at The Most Random Thread EVER!) Oh, and last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> She's sings my first and third favorite songs. (For more information, look at The Most Random Thread EVER!) Oh, and last.



Checking it out now 

Last!


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last watching Another Cinderella Story


----------



## The Villianess

I love that movie. And Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I love that movie. And Last!



Last! With a Cinderella Story buddy!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and getting ready to jump in the pool


----------



## Silvermist20

Far out man, I'm last.


----------



## Cinderella8

*yawn* Is too tired to come up with a clever way to say last


----------



## BK228

Last!!!!!!%%%%%%%%%%&&&&@@@@@67646799¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶£££££££_À÷"|`~~À}¶©®""


----------



## IndigoFaith

Artist paints last.


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Cinderella8 said:


> Last in 3D!



3D Glasses reminded me of Doctor Who.. 



Silvermist20 said:


> Florence Welch is last.



I *love* Florence and the Machine!   


 The Genie is now last.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Lovestruck is now last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last with waffles for breakfast!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last watching Meet the Robinsons


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

last​


----------



## Silvermist20

last​


----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## The Villianess

Oh no, I am last!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last.


----------



## Doodle98

Last!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Totally last!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Doodle98




----------



## Cinderella8

(*facedesk* 'This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> (*facedesk* 'This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.)



I hate when that happens. Oh, and last.


----------



## Cinderella8

*cough* Last *cough*


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and having mixed feelings about the show Max Steel


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## The Villianess

Last last last last last last last last last! 

(That was a mouthful)  LAST


----------



## Silvermist20

lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast


----------



## BK228

Lala last!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## The Villianess

I'm last.


----------



## BK228

Your hot and your cold. Your first and your LasT!


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Your hot and your cold. Your first and your LasT!



How original.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Silvermist20

If you can figure out what this says, you're a genius.

59 61 79 2c 20 49 27 6d 20 6c 61 73 74 21


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> If you can figure out what this says, you're a genius.
> 
> 59 61 79 2c 20 49 27 6d 20 6c 61 73 74 21



Last.

And PLEASE tell me how to work it out or I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Last.
> 
> And PLEASE tell me how to work it out or I won't be able to sleep tonight.



You were actually wrong, but really close. It said: Yay! I'm last.

Last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> You were actually wrong, but really close. It said: Yay! I'm last.
> 
> Last.



No that wasn't my guess that was just me saying last. How does it work?!?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> No that wasn't my guess that was just me saying last. How does it work?!?



Oh. There's a certain website for it. Just look up ascii to hex and it's the first link.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh. There's a certain website for it. Just look up ascii to hex and it's the first link.



Okie dokey I will!


And last.


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Oh and I like cheese!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last, and I do NOT like cheese.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last, and I do like cheese.


----------



## Silvermist20

4c 61 73 74 2c 20 61 6e 64 20 49 20 6c 69 6b 65 20 63 68 65 65 73 65 20 74 6f 6f 2e = Last, and I like cheese too.


----------



## disneyanney

High-didiledee, the last poster is ME!

Excuse my spelling


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just finished walking pigs, following butterflies, trying not to get soaked, and cutting horseflies in half. Weirdest. Sentence. Ever.


----------



## The Villianess

Last and I can learn a lot of things from the flowers, but especially in the month of June.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last. And eating a cookie...


----------



## The Villianess

I am last, currently diving "Under the Sea" and then resurfacing so I can run to the "Court of Miracles".


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## The Villianess

Last and singing "Why Should I Worry?"!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last, and YAY, 2000! And humming What The Water Gave Me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and playing games on the Disney site


----------



## Silvermist20

Last, and thinking of something to do on polyvore.


----------



## The Villianess

Last,

Dreaming again.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and liking the Villianess's new signature!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and listening to Disney Music


----------



## Cinderella8

Last (oh my goodness 'This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.)


----------



## disneygirl520

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last watching sis play Wii Fit


----------



## disneygirl520

Last, and waiting for lunch.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and now hungry because you mentioned lunch


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and still hungry, but not sure how to help with lunch.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last realizing I never brushed my hair this morning...


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and realizing I just checked to see if I brushed my hair. I did.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and now brushing my beautiful (not) hair


----------



## disneygirl520

Last, and I'm sure your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and thank you


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>



Well that happened...

Last and playing Wii Fit.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just now eating lunch


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and just now finished lunch.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and halfway done with lunch


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and bored


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and- NOOO! The TV signal is out in the middle of us recording Iron Man!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last, and if you're part of the School Of Disney, I still need a couple of votes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I sent mine in


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I sent mine in



Last and I know.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in the strange mood for popcorn  EDIT And now eating a fudgescicle


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last watching the end of the 4th Harry Potter


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching the 5th Harry Potter


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Doodle98

Last and my knee hurts badly.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we have two little girls (daughters of my dad's friend) watching Teen Beach Movie and for some reason the talking topic is weddings


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just finished Teen Beach Movie for the third time... Songs stuck in my head...


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Missdisney00

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Peter Pan


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and watching Peter Pan



Last and OMG HE IS STILL MINE! (for more information, look at the if you could marry any Disney character thread.)


----------



## The Villianess

Last, and having "Iyi Iyi" stuck in my head. 

(It can never be replaced Iyi Iyi)


----------



## Doodle98

Last, and having Radioactive stuck in my head.


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last?


----------



## The Villianess

Nope, I'm last!


----------



## DocWes

Last


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and I don't want to go to sleep


----------



## BK228

littleorangebird said:
			
		

> Last and I don't want to go to sleep



Last!!! And I can relate to that!


----------



## Doodle98

Last and eating vegetarian s'mores.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching the newest Spider-Man


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Mr. Wizard is now last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Scroll down
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
LAST!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## tiffaneeee

Lasttttttttttt


----------



## Doodle98

Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

I will always be last, you can count on me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

I'm happy to be last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Clown is last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Rolling on the floor lasting.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and wishing I had a magic wand to get the tangles out of my hair...


----------



## tiffaneeee

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at my nana and papa's house


----------



## tiffaneeee

last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## BK228

Last


----------



## Doodle98

Psst. Guess what? I'm last!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last


----------



## tiffaneeee

:d


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## tiffaneeee

ermahgerd a unicorn


----------



## IndigoFaith

It's cool to be last.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Dancing cause I'm last


----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## The Villianess

Tick Tock, I'm last!


----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## IndigoFaith

Being last is splendid.


----------



## tiffaneeee

wheeee


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Being last is royal.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## tiffaneeee




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at the State Fair watching the Final Drive for beef steers (most people will have no idea what I just said)


----------



## DocWes

Last


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last and SO HAPPY!! They added Slugterra to the Disney XD app <3


----------



## IndigoFaith

Yay! I'm last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and being bored


----------



## IndigoFaith

I just had the idea of being last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Being last is crazy(in a good way)!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

I'm honored(if blushing) since I'm last.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## IndigoFaith

I do not think my fam's pc is bad.  But I do know I'm last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and getting ready for a sleepover!!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Being last is totally cute!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

It's cool to be last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and being bored


----------



## Doodle98

Last and playing an insane person


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

I love being last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

Last being bored


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last, and I second being  bored.  I might play Sims 3, I'm not sure.  Typically I've been playing Sims 3 on the weekend.  Random smilie:


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and getting ready for my B-DAY!! TOMORROW!!!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and Happy B-Day to you Cindy!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and thank you, Indigo


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Last! And back from Disneyland... boo.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I'm dancing because I'm last.


----------



## melaniexo

heheeh


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Last and sitting in the Disney hotel after MK!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and jealous!


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and jealous!



Last and don't be it's hot in FL.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and you're in Disney. So I'm jealous.


----------



## The Villianess

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and you're in Disney. So I'm jealous.



Last and don't be.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and dreaming.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching my sis die on MineCraft... *facedesk*


----------



## IndigoFaith

I just can't wait to be last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and only on day one of school and wanting summer back


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Last (This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.)


----------



## maps823

Last


----------



## Softball Princess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## maps823

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and so happy no school


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and so happy no school



*does a fist pump to the air* I really do not like school.

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> *does a fist pump to the air* I really do not like school.
> 
> Last


Neither do I. 

Last and listening to Heart Attack by Demi Lovato


----------



## disneyanney

Last and ready for labor day weekend


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and unfortunately Labor Day weekend for me just means spend the whole weekend working at the fair


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Last and dreading school


----------



## disneyanney

Last and getting out of PE tomorrow


----------



## Softball Princess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and wishing I didn't have school tomorrow


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to The A Team


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and eating a waffle!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and LUCKY!!!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last, and my waffle is cold.  but still good


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I need to get ready for the fair


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and I have 44 minutes till bedtime for today.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I dont want school tomorrow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and I woke up with a cold this morning.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aww that stinks


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and I managed to make it through the school day.  I think I'm catching every cold germ there is.


----------



## Softball Princess

I've got it to. I've gotten random headaches


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I sell me steer tomorrow  but I should miss SS so that's good


----------



## Softball Princess

Last and I feel sooooooo bad!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and get well soon, Softball Princess


----------



## disneyanney

Last and tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and thank goodness it's Friday


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and I'm having homemade pizza for dinner.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yum!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching AFV


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and watching AFV



Last and same


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aww that little boy is so cute


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and spent my day at a tractor show. yay.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and putting away laundry ugh


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last. That is all I have to say.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last NOOO I HAVE TO GO TO SCHOOL


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I am bored


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Madagascar 2


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yeah.


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and cooking pasta


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I cannot cook to save my life lol


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and I really don't want to sleep


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it is too hot to think today.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in bed


----------



## CHBDISNEY

IndigoFaith said:


> Last and I have 44 minutes till bedtime for today.



Not anymore- I'm the last and in bed


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we started Of Mice and Men today. This is gonna be a long 9 weeks


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm last and watching AGT.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lucky I love AGT


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and lucky I love AGT



Last and me too. This season has been really good.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the last thing I wanna do is go to school


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and eating breakfast.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in line for lunch


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and waiting for class to start.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and waiting for Dad to pick me up -_-


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I wore shorts and a short sleeved tee-shirt at softball last night. Tonight I need tall socks, a sweatshirt and pants. Our weather is crazy


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and that's the joy of Ohio weather


----------



## littleorangebird

Last possibly going to Cheesecake Factory today


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and being bored


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's a cold Friday the 13th


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and watching Dance Moms


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and going to work.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I just got back into an old hobby


----------



## Softball Princess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I just got back into an old hobby



What?!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat is staring down a fly....


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and my sister is going to use the computer in nine minutes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and still stuck at school


----------



## Cinderella8

littleorangebird said:


> Last and still stuck at school


Last and omg really? What time is it where you are??


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and omg really? What time is it where you are??



Last, and just got home from class. And we ended an hour early!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Last, and just got home from class. And we ended an hour early!


Last and :O I get out at 2:50. And we have four new kittens


----------



## The Villianess

Last and I am trying to edit my English paper but I can't really word anything right. Today is sooooo not my day..........


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Last and I am trying to edit my English paper but I can't really word anything right. Today is sooooo not my day..........


Last and English is so boring >_< ask if ya need help even though I'd be bad help lol


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and English is so boring >_< ask if ya need help even though I'd be bad help lol



Last and I love English so Idk why this is a problem for me. Lol I'll ask you for help if I need it.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Last and I love English so Idk why this is a problem for me. Lol I'll ask you for help if I need it.


Last and honesty I prefer Reading, but my English teacher is great and fun


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Last and I love English so Idk why this is a problem for me. Lol I'll ask you for help if I need it.



Last and so do I! Is it already typed? I find that if I type out my drafts (if they're on paper) I unconsciously sort of reword them to make it sound better in my mind.


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## BK228

Lasttt


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and man I need to get out more; it just made my day to get a snapchat from a really popular girl asking for math honework help


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and feeling stressed.


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and man I need to get out more; it just made my day to get a snapchat from a really popular girl asking for math honework help



Last and that's my life


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and my head hurts.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and wishing I was back in elementary school.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and wishing I was back in elementary school.



Last and same.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Ron from Kim Possible: Nap time. You don't know what ya got until it's gone


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and


----------



## Doodle98

Last and cleaning guinea pig cages. Ugh.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and college is a bummer.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and studying chemistry.


----------



## The Villianess

Last and school is pilling up so much homework already. I wish summer had never ended because I am going to end up with no social life.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and and this looks like a B: ß


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and and this looks like a B: ß



Last and that's a German letter, it's what you put when there are two "S's" together.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and that's a German letter, it's what you put when there are two "S's" together.


Last and forget school I just learned something today


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and WALTER IS THE KING OF THE GODS.


----------



## 1elle2

I've never posted on here but last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and forget school I just learned something today



Last and I'm glad that with three years of German I can teach you something lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## 1elle2

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and I'm glad that with three years of German I can teach you something lol.



Last and I'm actually German, but taking Latin.


----------



## disneygirl520

1elle2 said:


> Last and I'm actually German, but taking Latin.



Last and I'm partially German but I took it because I went in 2012 and I wanted to be able to communicate.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I want a brownie


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and that sounds really good.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and they are like the only good food at our school


----------



## 1elle2

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and I'm partially German but I took it because I went in 2012 and I wanted to be able to communicate.



Last and that's cool, most of my family is from Luxonburg I think...


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Last and I'm actually German, but taking Latin.



Last and omg i take Latin too. We can both be Latin buddies then.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I had so much homework


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Spanish is giving me too much homework!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I am so glad I don't have to take Spanish yet


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lucky! For homework he had us study 30 words.  Then he tested us, but he only tested us with half the words.  That was a lot of extra studying for nothing.  He didn't even tell us what they ment!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and wow that's just... wow. Sounds better than my Ag class today though


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last, I kinda liked AG class, but no one else at school seemed to.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and chemistry is hurting my straight A status


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

last and waiting on hold for Hot Topic


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and waiting for my phone to work


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my old kitty is napping on top of me  she's like seven or eight. *happily remembers when we got her*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last, lol, I miss my kitty


----------



## maps823

Last and did you watch the finale last night 


Cinderella8 said:


> Last and lucky I love AGT


----------



## disneygirl520

maps823 said:


> Last and did you watch the finale last night



Last and I did!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my softball dangle earrings are gonna bug me all day, I'll be playing with them in math


----------



## 1elle2

Last and nice Cindy.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last..


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and I have melodies in my head.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I just want today to fly by so tomorrow will come


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and it's girls day!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's homecoming night!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Noelle is the best cousin ever. She sent me a Camp Half-Blood tee shirt that matches hers and a welcome to Camp Half-Blood thing best. weekend. ever.


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and I had a really fun day


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and life is awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I drew a Despicable Me minion. HIS NAME IS STEWART LOL


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat is on me


----------



## Doodle98

Last and why is it thar when I'm on no one else is?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the boy named Parker, who we call Peter Parker, wore a shirt with te Venom spider on it, and acted like a bad combo of Venom, Carnage, and Deadpool


----------



## 1elle2

Last and that's just wrong on many levels. A venom shirt?!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last and that's just wrong on many levels. A venom shirt?!


Last and yeah black shirt with the Venom spider on the chest. Mom called me a nerd for know that. I changed my inbox to a gif of the Marvel logo I spent like 10 minutes in reading watching it lol


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yeah black shirt with the Venom spider on the chest. Mom called me a nerd for know that. I changed my inbox to a gif of the Marvel logo I spent like 10 minutes in reading watching it lol



Last and your inbox?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last and your inbox?


Last and my Gmail inbox


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I don't mean to complain, but... I'm hungry!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and this is an epic drawing


----------



## disneyanney

Last and my homework is seriously stressing me out.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and MJ makes a bad Venom host


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and MJ makes a bad Venom host



Last and MJ? Noooooo!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last and MJ? Noooooo!


Last and don't worry they save her. And Venom looks much less serious with pig-tails


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and don't worry they save her. And Venom looks much less serious with pig-tails



Last and that's a relief!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the Avengers look funny all Hulked up


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and what??


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Last and my homework is seriously stressing me out.



Last and I can relate.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and what??


Last and they get all Hulked up in an episode of Avengers Assemble


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and they get all Hulked up in an episode of Avengers Assemble



Last and ooohhh.  I don't really watch any cartoon shows.  If its on disney channel, I don't have it.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and ooohhh.  I don't really watch any cartoon shows.  If its on disney channel, I don't have it.


Last and Disney XD I think. And that stinks! My cat is on me but I want to get up...


----------



## Ron from Michigan

I'm sure I will be LAST............................


----------



## Cinderella8

Ron from Michigan said:


> I'm sure I will be LAST............................


Last and you probably won't like this if you have Michigan in your username but GO BUCKEYES!!! XD


----------



## maps823

last!!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Totally last and loving it.


----------



## maps823

last and OMG I just saw Captain Phillips and let me tell you it was AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my sister just left with her date for homecoming


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and drawing Kim Possible


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and very tired


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and by second period at school I was ready for the week to be over


----------



## disneyanney

Last and I feel your pain.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and school is drowning me.


----------



## Silvermist20

last and impatiently waiting for my mom and brother to make cookies.


----------



## Cinderella8

last and AFV lightens my mood


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Goofy is last.


----------



## adabat

I am last and tonight I go to disney!


----------



## Cinderella8

adabat said:


> I am last and tonight I go to disney!


Last and lucky! My friend is coming back from Disney tonight


----------



## maps823

Last and watching Duck Dynasty


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and bored as a raisin. (might make that a new catch phrase for when I'm bored. I tried it one time and forgot about it.)


----------



## Doodle98

Last and as bored as a raisin plus a Silvermist20.


----------



## adabat

Last and on magical express


----------



## disneyanney

Last and have a magical trip!


----------



## Doodle98

Last and you are a luckity duckity!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and do ya like waffles?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and do ya like waffles?



Yes I like waffles, last and do ya like pancakes?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Yes I like waffles, last and do ya like pancakes?


(YAY lol you know the song)

Last and yeah I like pancakes! Do ya like French toast?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> (YAY lol you know the song)
> 
> Last and yeah I like pancakes! Do ya like French toast?



(of corse I do.)

Last and yeah I like french toast! Do do do do can't wait to get a mouthful!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> (of corse I do.)
> 
> Last and yeah I like french toast! Do do do do can't wait to get a mouthful!


lol Last and *waffles!*


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last!


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and only 1 month and 1 week left until DISNEY!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and MY CAT IS SITTING ON MY COMPUTER MOUSE.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and MY CAT IS SITTING ON MY COMPUTER MOUSE.



lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> lol


last and now she's sitting in my sister's chair >_< XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> last and now she's sitting in my sister's chair >_< XD



Last and I love your cat.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last and I love your cat.


Last and I love your cat and dog!


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'm *B*u*M*p*I*n*g*


----------



## The Villianess

Last and that moment when you realized you were last before this was bumped.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I had to read that a few times to get it


----------



## The Villianess

Last and sorry about that I've been really hard to understand for some reason.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and my chorus concert is tonight!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I hope you do well!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and thanks! I hope I can remember all the words. She always gives us extra songs during Christmas concert.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'm dueling Noelle lol


----------



## 1elle2

Last and it was on a game, not an actual fist fight duel XD


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and goodness no. And the game never worked. *facedesk*


----------



## 1elle2

Last and my puppy is belly up next to me!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and AWWWW! <3


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and 2 hour delay!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and 2 hour delay!



Last and lucky!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'd like a cancelation (hint hint, weather)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aw man we're having school today


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I have math first class


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I have math SECOND class


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and since we finished out choir concert, we watch Newsies in class


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I haven't seen that yet


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's pretty good when you haven't had to watch it 1,435,982 times at home because a certain sibling is obsessed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and


----------



## GoofyFunyun

L.a.s.t.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and hoping for another two hour delay tomorrow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and is there a lot of snow up there? We may get a cancelation Friday for snow, but now it is very slight.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yes! It was snowing like crazy last period in school, it was fun to watch


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and can NOT wait another second for winter break.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ditto!!!!


----------



## disneyanney

Last and I really thought I liked sudoku, but the easiest level makes me impatient.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yes! It was snowing like crazy last period in school, it was fun to watch



Last and it is usually fun to watch. Except for the fact that I don't like to drive to school in the snow, so I usually have to walk. I asked my mom for a ride last time, and what she did was stuff a scarf in my bag!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lol I could imagine my mom doing that! My walk would be 20 minutes at least, not counting snow and ice


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and my walk is only about 10 minutes, but it gets a little lonely since I'm the only one who walks. Talk about being a loner. :/ my actual house is 15 miles away so I have to go to my mums office or my Gramas house.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and that stinks! I definitely wouldn't be able to walk because our house is in the country and the school is in town. And I'd have to cross a railroad tracks and cross way to many streets (I've developed a phobia of that...)


----------



## 1elle2

Last and I don't have to walk anywhere to get home from school XD lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and you are a lucky ducky


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and eating COOKIES LOL


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and finished my Science test!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in study hall bored out of my mind- someone's stuck under their desk....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ditto XD I didn't know that was possible with our desks


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it definitely isn't possible with ours


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and movie day tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and regular school day tomorrow


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and only one more XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yay!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to Radioactive by Lindsey Stirling and Pentatonix


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and listening to Radioactive by Lindsey Stirling and Pentatonix



Last and I love very much. *implodes from awesomeness* both Lindsey and PTX are so awesome.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I just got a huge peppermint stick from my friend thanks


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and two hour delay today


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lucky! I'm sitting in English but we aren't doing anything today


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yeah, but I still have to get up early cuz my mom has work.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and that's no fun… I made a list on the white board for my teacher of people who owe her work and can't see the movie today. It took up the whole board


----------



## MarciaBrady

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in art class  My C looks awful


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## spursboy13

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and CHRISTMAS BREAK!!


----------



## Turbanator

Teh turbanator finishes last


----------



## Cinderella8

Not anymore 





























*last*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and NO SCHOOL FOR 2WEEKS!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and YAY!!!! *brings out party canon*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and virtual party time!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and *brings in virtual cupcakes*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and blows up virtual balloons!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and gets a DJ!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and busts out random (awesome) dance moves!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and starts pretending like I can dance!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I cannot dance, but like to think I can. And brings out HUGE cake!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and happy that it's four days till Christmas.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and tagging along with big sis in a dress shop- Cinderella style dresses :O


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and slept in this morning!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat sat on me and woke me up this morning


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## MarciaBrady

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Christmas fudge yay!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and time to go to work


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and *facedesk*. My dad is humming Story of My Life.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I drew a manga person and it didn't look awful whaaaaaat


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and cool! The latest thing I've drawn is a disney montage.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and what's a montage?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and a montage is like a collage, or a bunch of pictures together. Like this:



This is my montage that I drew all by hand, nothing is traced.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and oh my goodness that is AWESOME


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and thanks! It took me about a month! mostly because it was a school project and i could only work on it every other day.


----------



## Fairywings

Last and wow that's so amazingly good.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Thank You!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Christmas party tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just finished Mortal Instruments: City of Bones!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and packing for Noelle's house


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and waiting for something to do...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and dinner yay


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's only 4:50 here


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and tome differences confuzzle me


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and me too


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and done packing yes. My suitcase is about to burst....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and same when I pack my suitcase.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and oh no my old uncle's friend is here and I'm in PJs


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and made it through that visit XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yay


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and can't go back to sleep -.- zzz


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and just got up XD


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and there's like six outdoor cats on our porch in a cardboard box XD why do cats like cardboard boxes so much?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at an Xmas party


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we made Buckeyes!! We got chocolate all over the counter though


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and just washed the dishes..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and drinking ginger ale


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and waiting for Christmas Day.  *Sigh*


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and too much ginger ale=numb tongue


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'm hacking Noelle's computer xP Actually she's looking over my shoulder


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Merry Christmas all!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'm on Noelle's bedroom floor XD night everyone!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and back on Noelle's floor


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and half awake


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and still with Noelle


----------



## 1elle2

Last and without Cindy >_<


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and watching Shark Tank


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and back home again


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and one more Christmas to go to today!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching the Rescuers


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I love that movie!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's okay


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I mostly watched it as a kid, but just the other day I had the Rescue Aid Society song in my head


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I have it stuck in my head now


----------



## disfreak24

Last and doing Ap Chemistry stuff I don't understand..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and playing with my cat


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Legend of Korra


----------



## disfreak24

Last and watching Star Wars


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and making rubber band bracelets with little sis


----------



## disneyanney

Last and watching Road to Rio.


----------



## maps823

last and watching Paranoia


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and texting Dani


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disfreak24

Last and organizing photos


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and transferring old videos to DVD for the last 4 hours...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I watched an entire season of Legend of Korra today. Too much time on my hands.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yay there's a little bit of snow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disfreak24

Last and doing homework


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and failing Survival Craft epically


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and just played some Disney songs on the piano


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my sister's boyfriend just fought with her and probably won't show up to take her to their date tonight. I have the sudden urge to call his phone and scream at him...


----------



## pinklion321

I GIVE YOU.... MAGIC! *does magic*  *bows* Thank you.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and my sister's boyfriend just fought with her and probably won't show up to take her to their date tonight. I have the sudden urge to call his phone and scream at him...



Last and I pity the poor boyfriend is gets yelled at by YOU


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and thank you for getting rid of my bad mood XD


----------



## maps823

Last and just finished Back To The Future part 1 & 2 now onto part 3!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's snowing!!! Yay!!!


----------



## 1elle2

Last and laying on the couch. Ahhhhh


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and our ice skating plans just got ruined.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aww man  I've never been ice skating


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and it's closed. It's snowing too much :'(


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I wish our weather would switch, I want MORE snow!


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I wish our weather would switch, I want MORE snow!



Last and I'm in Illinois right now, and I love the snow but not when it ruins my plans lol.


----------



## maps823

Last and lucky y'all we never have snow in Houston(I think we've had snow maybe 3 times)


----------



## pinklion321

Last and LOL! When we do have snow in Missouri, it's a very low chance to get the perfect, packable snow. Or even have it for a week. Or have any over 5 in.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lol I like your signature. Especially the Herobrine part.


----------



## pinklion321

Last and thx! Really my bro ,every time I mention Herobrine says he's not real, over and over again! It stinks, cuz I can't show anyone that i like the mystery of Herobrine. So I mad that.


----------



## Cinderella8

pinklion321 said:


> Last and thx! Really my bro ,every time I mention Herobrine says he's not real, over and over again! It stinks, cuz I can't show anyone that i like the mystery of Herobrine. So I mad that.



Last and I LOVE the mystery of Herobrine!! It's awesome! My little sister is terrified of him XD


----------



## pinklion321

Last and IKR????? Dude, have you seen the video on utube, "In The Beggining"? ITS AWESOME!


----------



## Cinderella8

pinklion321 said:


> Last and IKR????? Dude, have you seen the video on utube, "In The Beggining"? ITS AWESOME!



Last and no!! But I'll look it up when I can


----------



## pinklion321

Last and DO IT! Make sure you do in the begginning minecraft.


----------



## 1elle2

Last and I almost got killed by Herobrine...


----------



## pinklion321

last and AWESOME! I think i might've seen herobrine from a distance, or his nametags a couple times.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Noelle's (1elle2) server was haunted for a while XD What's really fun is making your name Herobrine then joining your little sister's server. Until she tackles you.


----------



## pinklion321

LOL! last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and if you could change your skin on PE I'd do a Herobrine one...actually I'd be too focused on a Max Steel or Korra skin XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and MINECRAFT!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and on Minecraft I just built a huge wooden mansion

Without realizing how close it was to lava.

*facedesk*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I'm into building spheres right now on minecraft


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I cannot build a sphere to save my life XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's pretty hard sometimes X)


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and let it snow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to Radioactive and making a sandwich


----------



## pinklion321

Last and im too focused to find a lord garmd=adon skin that was befor he turned. :3


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and reading the Adventures of Tom Sawyer and listening to Disney Park loops


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Minecraft Hunger Games on YouTube


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and watching a Project Runway marathon.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I was watching Project Runway too


----------



## MarciaBrady

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat is sitting on my laptop,cti4pokdsl,[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[a't044509ij


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and watching the Avengers


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lucky duck!


----------



## maps823

Last and just saw The Book Thief and let me tell you I cried like a baby


----------



## pinklion321

Last and WHERE IN THE WORLD OF NINJAGO IS NINJAGO 2014? It's supposed to come out in January....


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I heard it was February


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and apparently we have to watch the Avengers everyday now because she is obsessed...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'd be fine with that


----------



## Doodle98

Last and it is so snowy here and I have a cold.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aww man that stinks


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and there is basically a blizzard going on outside right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and fun  sorta


----------



## pinklion321

LAST AND APPARENTLY IT COMES OUT JANUARY 27!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and love to watch CaptainSparklez


----------



## pinklion321

last and BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR! #sjydoesminecraft


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in a world full of windows...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last an in a fort lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and going to get my sisters bear stuffed


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and home at last!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I just got home too.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lolololololol "When are the cowboys playing? I couldn't find them on the playoff schedule."


----------



## pinklion321

last and OMG I THINK HEROBRINE HAUNTS MY BRO'S SERVER!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and this snow is crazy, we may have a Level 3 Snow Emergency, which means nobody can get on the roads


----------



## BK228

Last, and that is way too much snow


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and definitely. Watching Shark Boy and Lava Girl


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and can hardly see the road outside our house


----------



## disneyanney

Last and back in the warmth


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I can't feel my feet XD Just finished helping with a snowman


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I can't feel my feet XD Just finished helping with a snowman



Last and in a crazy Level 3 Snow Emergency you are Building a snow man!!!! ARE YOU CRAZY?!?!?!?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it was a Level 1/2 at the time xD And yes I am crazy


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it was a Level 1/2 at the time xD And yes I am crazy



Last oh ok that makes me feel a little better but how bad is a level 1/2 (we NEVER have snow in Texas)


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Level 1 is advising strongly to not go on roads, Level 2 is pretty much don't go on roads unless you have to


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and Level 1 is advising strongly to not go on roads, Level 2 is pretty much don't go on roads unless you have to



Last and do you miss school a lot for snow?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and sometimes, it's always fun when we do cancel


----------



## maps823

Last and eating a wax bottle


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'm dampening my mood by watching a sad yet awesome episode of Slugterra


----------



## maps823

Last and watching City of Angles


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and since the popcorn smilie doesn't load on the app I thought you were watching something called City of Angelspopcorn


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and since the popcorn smilie doesn't load on the app I thought you were watching something called City of Angelspopcorn



Last and  this just made my day!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and thank you I think


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and school is canceled tomorrow. Not for snow, but with a low of -8°. Brr


----------



## disneyanney

Last and back at my old school we were canceled for a high of -2


----------



## littleorangebird

last and i don't want to go back to school tomorrow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and our high is going to be 0º


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> Last and back at my old school we were canceled for a high of -2



Last and did you say a HIGH of -2. If it's freezing here they would cancel school (ok that's a bit of an exaggeration but you get the point)


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and our high is going to be 0º



Last and WOW our high for tomorrow is 42


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and our high for today is 7, tomorrow is 1.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and it's -3 outside.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's -8 out


----------



## maps823

Last and it's 32 degrees outside


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lucky ducky!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and it's -2º here! This morning at 9 o'clock it was -12º!


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Spy Kids 3


----------



## maps823

Last and watching the season finale of Hostages


----------



## Doodle98

Last and it is exactly 0 degrees here.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I don't even wanna look at the temp here


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and it's -6 here.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's warmer here today! Yay, 19°!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and -2... Not as bad as this morning


----------



## 1elle2

Last and it's -4, at least last time I checked.


----------



## maps823

Last and it's 27 degrees here! I LOVE living in Texas


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and *facedesk* It's -2


----------



## pinklion321

Last and its been awhile since ive been on...  ..... aaaaand Gangam Style


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Max Steel comic book = <3 <3 <3


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## adabat

Last *evil laugh*


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and they cancelled school AGAIN!!! YAY!!! Fourth day in a row XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and school today.  math, science and Spanish in one day.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Ice Camp tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and two hour delay tomorrow, can we go for a cancellation? XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's the weekend!!!! Yay!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last for the first time in forever.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just got home from Ice Camp


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and just got home from Ice Camp



I'm home alone all day lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Artimis said:


> I'm home alone all day lol


Last and so am I. Music and drawing all day


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and so am I. Music and drawing all day



Yippee


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lunchtime. Pizza rolls oh yeah


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I have to go to the eye doctor :/


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and I have to go to the eye doctor :/


Last and I have to go to a chiropractor


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and I have to go to a chiropractor



Last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Artimis said:


> Last and lol


Last and Slugterra marathon whoop best day ever


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Agents of SHIELD IS ON TONIGHT!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I am so behind on AoS


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Lucky Charms making my day. Oh my goodness these girls are so mean on America's Next Top Model


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I watched like one episode of that and couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and man those models are annoying...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and agreed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Duck Dynasty


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and is that show good? I've never seen it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's funny, but not my favorite


----------



## MarciaBrady

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Lindsey Stirling did a Kingdom Hearts song omg


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and reading Kingdom Heart 358/2 Days


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and waiting for the school day to end..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I went in to have lunch with my little sister at her school and I got asked if I was her mom


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and everyone thinks I'm my sister's mom.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it may be more understandable but my sister's eight and I'm thirteen XD


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it may be more understandable but my sister's eight and I'm thirteen XD



Lol that is odd than. I'm 19, my sister just turned ten.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I never get mistaken for being my sisters mom, but my mom does get mistaken to be my sister.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I finally learned how to duel on the Slugterra site only took me a few weeks XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and we got a blizzard on our hands..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and 358/2 Days, the book that makes you feel happysadmadjealousdepressedexcitedconfused.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and running long distances this week.


----------



## Doodle98

Last and my boyfriend just dumped me...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and my boyfriend just dumped me...


Last and oh my gosh I'm so sorry


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and oh my gosh I'm so sorry



Last and it's okay, I guess. I'm just pretty upset...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and it's okay, I guess. I'm just pretty upset...


Last and I've never been dumped (never had a boyfriend...) but I know it's hard. I hope you get better   If he dumped you he doesn't realize how awesome you are


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I've never been dumped (never had a boyfriend...) but I know it's hard. I hope you get better   If he dumped you he doesn't realize how awesome you are



Last and we never got to see each other anyways since he was in college... And thanks.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Doodle98 said:


> Last and we never got to see each other anyways since he was in college... And thanks.



Last

I'm really sorry, that sucks ): eat a lot of comfort food and watch some Disney movies, that's the best way to fix a broken heart!


----------



## Doodle98

MickeyisBeast said:


> Last  I'm really sorry, that sucks ): eat a lot of comfort food and watch some Disney movies, that's the best way to fix a broken heart!



Last and I can't, I have a track meet tomorrow which means only healthy foods... T-T


----------



## littleorangebird

Last and I had mid-term exams this week


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I look like Anna in Frozen when she woke up near the beginning


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and sooooo boored


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and may be able to go swimming tonight!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and me too!! My friend is having a b-day party at a hotel


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and may be able to go swimming tonight!!





Cinderella8 said:


> Last and me too!! My friend is having a b-day party at a hotel



Last and isn't it like freezing where y'all live???


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yeah but the hotel has an indoor pool


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and today's actually pretty warm. 50º today. But we're swimming in an indoor pool at the Inn.


----------



## Doodle98

Last and I finally get to see frozen!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Last and I finally get to see frozen!



Last and it's really good


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Last and it's really good



Last and yes it is.


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yeah but the hotel has an indoor pool





GoofyFunyun said:


> last and today's actually pretty warm. 50º today. But we're swimming in an indoor pool at the Inn.



Last and ok that makes more sense


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Doodle98

Last and I'm sick.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and I hope you feel better soon!



Last and thanks! =3


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I got about 5/6 hours of sleep  we were swimming until eleven


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and map testing today  but I added 13 points to my last score!!  :woohoo


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and getting my braces off tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## BK228

Last


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and getting my braces off tomorrow!



Last and I miss my braces


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and little sis is watching the new Power Puff Girls


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and spanish next.


----------



## maps823

Last and I just found 5 dollars in the washer last night so I put it on top of the washer to dry and now I can't find it  I think my dad stole it


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and my teeth are killing me.


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and lol



Last and you wouldn't be laughing if it was your 5 dollars


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I guess


----------



## maps823

Last


----------



## 1elle2

Last and Little Red Riding Hood is about to be blown up, and Granny is doing stealth mode with Big Bad Wolf XD


----------



## disneygirl520

1elle2 said:


> Last and Little Red Riding Hood is about to be blown up, and Granny is doing stealth mode with Big Bad Wolf XD



Last and Hoodwinked?


----------



## 1elle2

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and Hoodwinked?



Last and yep


----------



## Doodle98

Last and it is 7 degrees here. So yay, we still have school. =P


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and two hour delay today.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and so bored


----------



## 1elle2

Last and I forgot how much Doctor Who can make me cry


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Avalon is addicting


----------



## abbylaura19

so this is how people end up with thousands of posts


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and I hate this time of year because of this one word horror story: midterms.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I've never taken midterms... never want to


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my little sister has been playing Radioactive for the past HOUR. SOS.


----------



## maps823

Last and no school!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and we might go snow tubing this weekend!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and sorting laundry... fun...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I should go running today, but my head feels slightly congested.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and running here would mean freezing


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and here too, but I have a membership to the Y


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and oh, cool! Meanwhile I'm here reading and trying not to wake my sleeping cat... XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and lol, my cat slept on me last night and when she wants to be somewhere, she doesn't move. I tried to make her move last night, but you can imagine...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lol my cat, too. She used to sleep on my face, guess we're making progress


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the cat is sitting on my sweatshirt... okay I'll go get another one XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Royally Crushed... why do I think I'm gonna love this book?


----------



## IndigoFaith

Just a Spoonful of Sugar helps me be last! Me be last!  Me be last! Just a Spoonful of Sugar helps me be last! In the most delightful way!


----------



## maps823

Nice try but I'm going to be last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Harry Potter.... Dobby.... Now I'm gonna cry


----------



## BK228

Last.


----------



## IndigoFaith

When you wish upon a star, makes no difference who you are, then you'll have the satisfaction of being last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I believe I am winning!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and snowed in


----------



## littleorangebird

last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and soooo bored. Movie marathon time


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## littleorangebird

last and listening to the newsies cast recording


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and 2 hour delay!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Spider-Man


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## maps823

Last and watching the Fosters


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and trying to type quiet so Mom doesn't hear me...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and does anyone know other internet sites to kill time with? My school has blocked polyvore, pintrest, instagram, facebook, and most any game site. I don't know what they expect us to do with all of the free time they give us.

(I used to have photography where the teacher just sat at his desk and did nothing and all we did was sit there for 2 hours.)

And they don't expect us to read, they never allow us to go the library.

Any ideas?


----------



## maps823

Last and I would've said Pinterest b/c I am addicted to it but...this is going to sound REALLY lame but Coolmath4kids I still love that site it has a lot of fun games


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and does anyone know other internet sites to kill time with? My school has blocked polyvore, pintrest, instagram, facebook, and most any game site. I don't know what they expect us to do with all of the free time they give us.
> 
> (I used to have photography where the teacher just sat at his desk and did nothing and all we did was sit there for 2 hours.)
> 
> And they don't expect us to read, they never allow us to go the library.
> 
> Any ideas?





maps823 said:


> Last and I would've said Pinterest b/c I am addicted to it but...this is going to sound REALLY lame but Coolmath4kids I still love that site it has a lot of fun games



Last and there's a game called Sugar, Sugar that isn't blocked by schools because it's on a math site, but I can't remember the site, I usually just Google sugar, sugar math game

Edit: http://www.coolmath-games.com/0-sugar-sugar/
There it is


----------



## disneygirl520

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and does anyone know other internet sites to kill time with? My school has blocked polyvore, pintrest, instagram, facebook, and most any game site. I don't know what they expect us to do with all of the free time they give us.
> 
> (I used to have photography where the teacher just sat at his desk and did nothing and all we did was sit there for 2 hours.)
> 
> And they don't expect us to read, they never allow us to go the library.
> 
> Any ideas?





Cinderella8 said:


> Last and there's a game called Sugar, Sugar that isn't blocked by schools because it's on a math site, but I can't remember the site, I usually just Google sugar, sugar math game
> 
> Edit: http://www.coolmath-games.com/0-sugar-sugar/
> There it is



Last and it's a Bart Bonte game, he is my favorite! bontegames.com his games are on the left of the page and they're all pretty cool. I doubt schools would block his site, I don't think a lot of people know about it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and it's a Bart Bonte game, he is my favorite! bontegames.com his games are on the left of the page and they're all pretty cool. I doubt schools would block his site, I don't think a lot of people know about it.



I love Bart Bonte!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my little sister is having me play dolls with her... fun, right?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and thanks for all the suggestions! bontegames.com is sadly blocked though.  I have been playing the sugar game some and I have yet to check out CoolMath4Kids!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and now I'm playing sugar, sugar. It's addicting. There's another fun game on the sugar, sugar site, I'll try to find it


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and thanks for all the suggestions! bontegames.com is sadly blocked though.  I have been playing the sugar game some and I have yet to check out CoolMath4Kids!



Last and that sugar sugar game you have been playing IS on coolmath4kids there are lots of fun games on there!


----------



## maps823

last and I just started playing that sugar,sugar game and when you start it says its a Bart Bonte game! so all of our recommendations kind of all recommended the same thing!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lol cool, I never pay attention when it says stuff like that


----------



## maps823

Last and now I'm stuck on level 7 of Sugar,Sugar


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I've gotten to Level 11 I think. It took me like forty minutes  I'm not too good at it


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I've beaten it lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and weird.. I searched bontegames.com and it said it was blocked with prohibited game content.. huh.. and I will have to look at the other games.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at least we have a two hour delay tomorrow


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and nooo! We have school on time lol. Crazy dreams last night


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I dreamt my face was on a Lucky Charms cereal box..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and... um... XD


----------



## maps823

Last and did you guys know there was a Hunchback of Notre Dame 2?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I Did! but I couldn't watch it all the way through, 10 minutes in I was done.


----------



## maps823

Last and I just found it on Netflix I've watched 10...maybe 15 minutes I liked the first one okay


----------



## maps823

OMG Safe Haven is on Netflix!!!But The Lucky One isn't


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and more snow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's snowing!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the rain turned our snow all slushy  Phillip the Snowman II is now half of a snowman with no arms.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I wish we had enough snow to build a snowman. Most of our snow turned to ice


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the sidewalk to the church was almost as icy as the sidewalk at ICE Camp


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and hot chocolate yum  It didn't come out cold this time yay


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and chicken for dinner.... Nope I'll have.... Anything bu that


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and I had shrimp, chicken, and pizza for lunch yesterday...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and school. Yay. Not


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it should snow tuesday and wednesday!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last an same! Yay!


----------



## Doodle98

Last and I'm actually really proud of my midterm grades this year. 100% on science!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and I'm actually really proud of my midterm grades this year. 100% on science!


Last and awesome!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and one hundred pages to go... I want to finish this book tonight


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and one hundred pages to go... I want to finish this book tonight



Last and I know what you're going through. I ended up staying awake until 3am Saturday reading Dear John. What book are you reading?


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Last and I know what you're going through. I ended up staying awake until 3am Saturday reading Dear John. What book are you reading?



Last and I think I've been up till 1 on a school night.. One of the Avalon: Web of Magic books


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and may get two hour early out! It's snowing!


----------



## BK228

Lasttt


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Lasttt



No matter how many t's you have I will always be last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and not anymore Doodle!


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and not anymore Doodle!



Frick. Wait, never mind because Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and long day of school -_-


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and we got out 2 hours early for snow, it's so slick, I fell multiple times walking after school.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ouch!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it was really embarrassing, especially since the buses were passing me..


----------



## BK228

Lassst


----------



## Doodle98

Last and my dog ate all my Reese's PB cups. ;-;


----------



## BK228

That's not healthy. I dislike dogs. But no matter cause I'm last


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> That's not healthy. I dislike dogs. But no matter cause I'm last



Last and I know. She has done it before and will probably throw up tonight.  and my dog isn't like other dogs at all, she's awesome. I like all animals. And no, I'm last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I burnt my tongue on hot chocolate today, it hurts so bad lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and good thing we don't have school because I can hardly see the field across the street


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and no school today, so much wind!!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and no school today, so much wind!!


Last and same, it's getting a little crazy here. We're under a Level 3 Snow Emergency (again)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Our snow is mostly just blowing and it's suppose to feel like -10º outside. It does. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I agree brrrrr. I'm not sure what it feels like out, I'm camped out in my bedroom reading


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I had to do chores and scoop a path for the animals. It felt like the wind was slicing through my body!


----------



## Doodle98

Last and my hair is in a ponytail and it's getting messy, so I pushed the hair out of my face and I feel like Elsa, lol. If only it was a braid.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I had to do chores and scoop a path for the animals. It felt like the wind was slicing through my body!


Last and we went outside to play with the cats, I sank in a snow drift to my waist


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that's pretty deep.


----------



## maps823

Last and you have no idea how much I HATE Allegiant's ending!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## MarciaBrady

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and tired -_-


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and me too. We didn't get to bed until 12:30 last night and we still have to get up for church at 7:00.


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and cleaning up for Noelle to come!! Which means cleaning my room. Wish me luck


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and good luck!


----------



## maps823

Last and watching The Lucky One


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lunch


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and kickball in gym was actually kinda fun


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I starting humming a Taylor Swift song earlier... I didn't even know I KNEW that song


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and listening to One Republic


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> last and listening to One Republic



Last and same - Counting Stars


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I liked that song, until the radio started playing it 5 times a day. It's still good though.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I liked that song, until the radio started playing it 5 times a day. It's still good though.



Last and I don't like it when radios do that


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and same, but they seem to do it a lot.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and boreder than usual


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I walked through freezing rain to lunch. SnowI can deal with, snow is nice. Freezing rain is where I draw the line.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and it was -18 on the way to school yesterday!


----------



## disneyanney

Last and that is awful.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and helping someone with a SS test.... So bored


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and not wanting to run, but I must.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I forgot how good How To Train Your Dragon was


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that is _the_ best non-Disney ever!! 

Right now I'm having a delicious cup of cocoa


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and that is the best non-Disney ever!!
> 
> Right now I'm having a delicious cup of cocoa



Last and lucky! And I agree. Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I'm not sure wether or not I will like the second one, usually sequels are not as good. I'm also not sure about the fact of them being grown up.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I'm not sure wether or not I will like the second one, usually sequels are not as good. I'm also not sure about the fact of them being grown up.



Last and I agree that they normally aren't that good. But I'll probably still go see it XD They're grown up? I just thought they went up a year or so. Now I'm going to watch the trailer lol


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I agree that they normally aren't that good. But I'll probably still go see it XD They're grown up? I just thought they went up a year or so. Now I'm going to watch the trailer lol



All I know is that they're a few years older


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yeah, I only really heard that it's mostly going to be about Hiccup making it easier to live with the dragons, or something like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and yeah, I only really heard that it's mostly going to be about Hiccup making it easier to live with the dragons, or something like that.



Last and it basically is, but something else comes in too. I'm not sure if I should say, I'm not sure if it's considered a spoiler if it's in the trailer...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I don't think they would put a spoiler in a trailer.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I don't think they would put a spoiler in a trailer.



Last and neither would I but what thy DID put would have been a crazy-epic plot twist in the movie


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and weird


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and now I wanna watch it XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I've seen the trailer, but I may have to watch it again


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the frost on the trees looks so cool, only half of the tree (the side facing the sun) has melted, so it's half and half


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and wondering if I should paint or not..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and if I could I would! I rarely get to paint but it's still fun


----------



## shortstuff95

What is this Last all about?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and you just post Last or whatever, it's a game- the objective is to be the last person to post before the thread closes because of so much posts  that's around 250-ish pages


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I was going to paint, but when I drew in pencil on the canvas, I got too detailed, so if I painted, it'd mostly be a blob.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and how do these people make such epic stuff on Disney Create :O


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and how do these people make such epic stuff on Disney Create :O



 Last and I haven't been on there in like a month. XD and most of them have tablets.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and I haven't been on there in like a month. XD and most of them have tablets.


Last and ohhhh. Well now I don't feel so lame about my (lame) artwork XD


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and ohhhh. Well now I don't feel so lame about my (lame) artwork XD



Last and I finally got a tablet and my Disney create stuff sucked because I was used to using a mouse.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and I finally got a tablet and my Disney create stuff sucked because I was used to using a mouse.


Last and that stinks. We have an iPod but you can't get on Disney Create on it

Watching Spider-Man trailers

Gotta wait two more months -_-


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that stinks. We have an iPod but you can't get on Disney Create on it  Watching Spider-Man trailers  Gotta wait two more months -_-



Last and I mean like an actual drawing tablet that hooks up to the computer.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and I mean like an actual drawing tablet that hooks up to the computer.



Last and whoops that ipod was supposed to be iPad lol and I've always wanted a tablet

But I doubt even that could help my art lololol


----------



## littleorangebird

last and where's the pizza


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and tired :-/


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and not used to doing squats with a 95 pound bar on my back.  Track practice is gettin tougher


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and not used to doing squats with a 95 pound bar on my back.  Track practice is gettin tougher



Last and I wouldn't be able to do that...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and you have to build up to it a little


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and not used to doing squats with a 95 pound bar on my back.  Track practice is gettin tougher



Last and I don't even weigh 95 pounds!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I have Dark Horse stuck in my head... I don't even really like the song... >_< XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I hate gym. More than anything.


----------



## Doodle98

Last and getting a cavity filled.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and dentists scare me


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and dentists scare me



Last and I'm in the waiting room and I'm really nervous because I've never had a cavity filled before.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Last and I'm in the waiting room and I'm really nervous because I've never had a cavity filled before.



Last and I'm sure everything'll go fine


----------



## Doodle98

Last and wow it was fast.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and quizzing little sis on spelling words... 

I'm waaay too impatient


----------



## maps823

Last and i have to get my wisdom teeth out in April! and I'm only 14! Wisdom teeth aren't supposed to come in until you're like 18!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Captain America


----------



## disneygirl520

maps823 said:


> Last and i have to get my wisdom teeth out in April! and I'm only 14! Wisdom teeth aren't supposed to come in until you're like 18!



That's really early! Mine came out last year.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Captain America... Lol I can't take Skull seriously with the accent >_<


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:


> That's really early! Mine came out last year.



I know it's crazy they are only just out of my gums but they are close to a nerve so they have to come out ASAP when I fist felt them I was like..."Mom? Am I supposed to be getting new teeth???!?!?!?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and rally scoring in volleyball at gym today... Yay....not


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark came on the radio when we were running in gym. Everyone started singing it lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark came on the radio when we were running in gym. Everyone started singing it lol



Last and I love that song. It's not my favorite FOB song though.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's the only FOB song I know


----------



## 1elle2

Last and u have no clue what FOB is....


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last and u have no clue what FOB is....



Last and FOB is Fall Out Boy


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and this time change has me all messed up


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yes. I can hardly get up when it's still dark outside


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and back from softball

Homework. 

But I get to listen to music so that helps


----------



## Doodle98

Last and it's normally not smart to talk to your ex about the girls he likes.


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and it's normally not smart to talk to your ex about the girls he likes.



Last and it's like boys live on a totally different planet sometimes...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it's like boys live on a totally different planet sometimes...



Last and true dat


----------



## 1elle2

Last and I wanted to slap half the boys in my class last year


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and mo school! It. Was. Fifty. Degrees. Yesterday. ;'(

It's 28 now and we're under a Level 3 Snow Emergency and in a whiteout


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and mo school! It. Was. Fifty. Degrees. Yesterday. ;'(  It's 28 now and we're under a Level 3 Snow Emergency and in a whiteout



Last and same, we have a blizzard warning here.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and same, we have a blizzard warning here.


Last and that stinks. 

The bad part is one of our cows is supposed to have her calf today so we need to make sure it's warm


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that stinks.
> 
> The bad part is one of our cows is supposed to have her calf today so we need to make sure it's warm



Last and that must be a pressure


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that stinks.  The bad part is one of our cows is supposed to have her calf today so we need to make sure it's warm



Last and Aww! Calves are so cute!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Last and that must be a pressure





Doodle98 said:


> Last and Aww! Calves are so cute!



Last and yes it is and yes they are  she hasn't had it yet, but looks like the barn is nice and warm

I wonder what we'll name it. The mom is named Mrs. Easterbunny...

Story Time
When my mom asked what I wanted my little sister to be named I (was 5-6) said Mrs. Easterbunny  so we compromised and I named the calf that when we got her, and the name stuck lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yes it is and yes they are  she hasn't had it yet, but looks like the barn is nice and warm  I wonder what we'll name it. The mom is named Mrs. Easterbunny...  Story Time When my mom asked what I wanted my little sister to be named I (was 5-6) said Mrs. Easterbunny  so we compromised and I named the calf that when we got her, and the name stuck lol



You should name the calf E.B. (For Easter Bunny), Peeps, or something eastery.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> You should name the calf E.B. (For Easter Bunny), Peeps, or something eastery.


Last and I'll probably call it Peeps 

I never understood why I came up with Mrs. Easterbunny....lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I'll probably call it Peeps   I never understood why I came up with Mrs. Easterbunny....lol


  last and *fistpump* that was my favorite name.  I don't know either...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> last and *fistpump* that was my favorite name.  I don't know either...


Last and my little sis was born in December too, so it wasn't like it was too close to Easter... XD

Now I'm trying to remember my reaction when my mom told me she was having another baby... I can remember my dad's....


----------



## Cinderella8

-sorry double post but I wanted to say...

Last and the calf is ADORABLE!! It's a girl, and we were going to name it Peeps, but it has a white streak on it's head so every outvoted me and named it Anna

At least it got a good name lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that's so cute!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and she is adorable <3 

My bunny finally let me pick her up, but she got fur all over my coat


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and same with my cats

For a project for school I have to come up with 10 things I would buy with 25 million dollars. I've already "bought" trips to Disney world, a mansion, etc. What would you guys buy?


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and same with my cats
> 
> For a project for school I have to come up with 10 things I would buy with 25 million dollars. I've already "bought" trips to Disney world, a mansion, etc. What would you guys buy?


Last and
Hmm...

Some small islands in Hawaii go for about two our three million, or a place out in Fiji, personally I'd buy our schools new softball equipment and a new softball scoreboard...

That's canceling out donations since that's not exactly "buying"

All I can think of now


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and
> Hmm...
> 
> Some small islands in Hawaii go for about two our three million, or a place out in Fiji, personally I'd buy our schools new softball equipment and a new softball scoreboard...
> 
> That's canceling out donations since that's not exactly "buying"
> 
> All I can think of now



Last and cool!

We're not suppose to buy islands, but maybe I could buy another house on an island


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and cool!
> 
> We're not suppose to buy islands, but maybe I could buy another house on an island


Last and lol

FaceTiming Noelle... little sis is hogging the iPad


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and still have 2 hours of school! Will this day ever end?!?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and our school got canceled, the roads are still bad from yesterday

Hang in there!!! lol


----------



## littleorangebird

Last


----------



## 1elle2

Last and I'm excited because I'll see Cindy tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and not excited for my 2 Spanish tests tomorrow.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and not excited for the three hour drive tomorrow

But excited 'cause Noelle's at the end of it and I don't have to go to school


----------



## 1elle2

Last and AGH Martha clone!!!!!!!

(Only a Whovian would even begin to understand that sentence)


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Last and AGH Martha clone!!!!!!!
> 
> (Only a Whovian would even begin to understand that sentence)



Last and I totally was gonna ask if you were talking about Doctor Who before I read the second sentence. I could totally talk about that show all day lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat sat on my face..


BLECK WHILE I HAD CHAPSTICK ON


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and it's Friday


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at Columbus...my boots are too small ouch lol


----------



## maps823

Last and spring break is almost over  only two more days


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we haven't had spring break yet


----------



## littleorangebird

last and it's finally the weekend!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Psych with Noelle


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and watching Psych with Noelle



Last and I love Psych, so sad its ending


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Last and I love Psych, so sad its ending


Last and it's funny from the episode I saw lol


----------



## 1elle2

Last and my friend Rory got me into Psych a few weeks ago soooo funny


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and calling Noelle's little sis a tweeb


----------



## The Villianess

I'm bored. Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Ditto.

But I'm last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Now I'm last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Thor: The Dark World was awesome


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's pretty good. My sister watched it today! For like the seventh time in a row..


----------



## The Villianess

Laaaaaaaasssssssssttttttttt


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I am last once again.  XD


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!


----------



## The Villianess

I regret to inform you all that I have now become the one who's last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not for long! Last!


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and Thor: The Dark World was awesome



Last and watched it for the first time on Friday is anyone else confused about the ending like how the dad was Loki?!?!?!


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Last and watched it for the first time on Friday is anyone else confused about the ending like how the dad was Loki?!?!?!



Last and Loki...disposed of Odin somehow and shapeshifted into his for.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Last and Loki...disposed of Odin somehow and shapeshifted into his for.



Last and Loki died though...right?


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> Last and Loki died though...right?



Last and nope. He's Loki, he is very deceptive.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> Last and nope. He's Loki, he is very deceptive.



Last and who's body did they find then?


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Last and who's body did they find then?



Last and it could be one of his fakes, or perhaps an elf's, but I also suspect he was the guard that reported the body.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> Last and it could be one of his fakes, or perhaps an elf's, but I also suspect he was the guard that reported the body.



Last and thanks guys


----------



## zackspal

last


----------



## littleorangebird

last and watching wizards of waverly place


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Last and it could be one of his fakes, or perhaps an elf's, but I also suspect he was the guard that reported the body.



Last and that's what I thought


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I bet it was the guard that reported to Odin. Remember when Loki was joking and turning himself into different people (Thor into Lady Sif, Loki into Cap. and a guard...) The guard is the same..


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I bet it was the guard that reported to Odin. Remember when Loki was joking and turning himself into different people (Thor into Lady Sif, Loki into Cap. and a guard...) The guard is the same..



Last and that's what I thought

I LOVED when he turned into Cap


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and cold!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that's what I thought
> 
> I LOVED when he turned into Cap



Last and it was pretty funny


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and almost done with my King Arthur presentation....


----------



## littleorangebird

last and home sick


----------



## Cinderella8

littleorangebird said:


> last and home sick


Last and aw  Get well soon


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and wanting to go back to bed


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and wanting to go back to bed



Last and I second that


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and same


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we chose teams out of a bucket for March Madness in math since our teacher loves basketball

I got the WORST teams

I finally got Florida, but the women's. Wrong Florida >_<


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and track practice all through spring break. yay. not


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ready for the weekend


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## maps823

Last and the Divergent movie is literally the definition of PERFECTION!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Last and the Divergent movie is literally the definition of PERFECTION!



Last and I totally forgot about that...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and spring break!!! Yay!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lucky


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I think our track coach is slowly trying to murder us. We had three 1500 meter repeats plus a mile warm up


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we're gonna beat the boys at floor hockey >=3 lol the girls are awesome


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Kim Possible


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and really tired


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and swimming tonight!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and wish I was swimming.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and impatiently waiting for the pool to open


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and watching Kim Possible



Last and I LOVE Kim Possible and have been recording it because it has been coming on a lot


----------



## Fairywings

Last and anyone know if you can upload things to Polyvore?


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Last and anyone know if you can upload things to Polyvore?



Last and yes! Not from a desktop, but if it's uploaded onto a website it should work You need to be on a computer, not an iPad or phone. Google 'clip to polyvore' and go to the webpage that pops up. Drag the link to your bookmarks. When you find the image you're looking for, click on the bookmark and select the image you want. It'll save to your polyvore profile.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Last and I LOVE Kim Possible and have been recording it because it has been coming on a lot



Last and same! It's nice, 'cause we get one to watch every day after school


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I grew up without Kim possible.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Last and yes! Not from a desktop, but if it's uploaded onto a website it should work You need to be on a computer, not an iPad or phone. Google 'clip to polyvore' and go to the webpage that pops up. Drag the link to your bookmarks. When you find the image you're looking for, click on the bookmark and select the image you want. It'll save to your polyvore profile.



Last and thank you! My Max has been edited, she now has a face/hair!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and can't wait to go see Divergent...


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and can't wait to go see Divergent...



Last and I really liked it even though they left A LOT of stuff out I loved it and want to see it like FOUR more timestell me what you think


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## wiigirl

Last


----------



## Lil Figment

last


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Last


----------



## Lil Figment

last


----------



## Qmaz246

I won't be last forever, so I'm going to make the best of this hour, or so.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Kim Possible!


----------



## BK228

Last!


----------



## Doodle98

Last!


----------



## Lil Figment

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my ducks are very loud >_<


----------



## Lil Figment

Quack Quack  Last


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and my ducks are very loud >_<



Last and OMG so you did get the ducks...I'm so jealous now...I'm considering going over to the neighborhood pond and stealing one right now


----------



## Lil Figment

last


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!!


----------



## Lil Figment

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

I don't get the point of this thread........but last


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> I don't get the point of this thread........but last



Last and you post and the goal is to be the last person to post before the thread closes because of too many posts


----------



## Qmaz246

Is there a definite limit? Last...


----------



## 1elle2

Last and there is a limit, around 250 pages I think


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and we've got a ways to go...


----------



## Lil Figment

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Lil Figment

Nope I want to be Last.


----------



## Qmaz246

You've got to be pretty committed to be this to win....letztes.


----------



## Lil Figment

Committed is my Middle Name. Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Dein Mittel Name ist nicht klug....letztes


----------



## Lil Figment

Qmaz246 said:


> Dein Mittel Name ist nicht klug....letztes


I know that is German, but I can understand it. Last


----------



## Qmaz246

I didn't want to be mean, so i said Your Middle Name is Un-wise, Last..... (If it is mean, I just didn't want to say something worse.)


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I speak German too!


----------



## Qmaz246

Letztes, Ja, recht......


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LaSt


----------



## Qmaz246

Letztes, Ich bin jetzt in Deutsche Classe...


----------



## Lil Figment

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Do you like the GIF i made? Last


----------



## Lil Figment

I love it. last


----------



## Qmaz246

Which one? I made one of the two. Last


----------



## Lil Figment

The Stitch one. last


----------



## Qmaz246

Ok, good. I'm trying to find another one to make, and Ideas? Last


----------



## Lil Figment

Make one with Figment. Something with Rainbows and Imagination.

last


----------



## Qmaz246

I'll try, not many cartoons about Figment......but there is going to be a comic book....Last


----------



## Lil Figment

That would be awesome.


----------



## Qmaz246

The Comic Book, or the GIF? Last


----------



## Lil Figment

The Gif.

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, its harder than it seems, any other ideas? Last


----------



## Lil Figment

How about doing one with the Muppets?


----------



## Qmaz246

I think I can find that, what kind of premise? Like, Stitch is like, YOLO, what should the Muppets be like? Last


----------



## Lil Figment

If you use Animal from the Muppets it can be like the Stitch one. 

Last and Gotta run my mom wants me to vacuum my bedroom.


----------



## Qmaz246

Maybe, might want to do something different, unless you want it. Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LAsT!!!!


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## Qmaz246

*Pushes away* Last


----------



## Lil Figment

Back from swimming lesson. Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Slugterra like a qualified nerd


----------



## Lil Figment

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Lil Figment

Last and listening to Selena Gomez.


----------



## Doodle98

Last and in my opinion Lindsey > Selena.


----------



## Lil Figment

Last. I think they are both awesome.


----------



## Doodle98

Last and they are both awesome.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and haven't even heard of Lindsey Stirling


----------



## disneyanney

Last and Lindsey Sterling is a famous violinist.


----------



## Lil Figment

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and haven't even heard of Lindsey Stirling


She is an awesome violinist.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and I know a pretty awesome violinist at my school......


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I used to play the violin


----------



## Lil Figment

last


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I've made 42 sets in the 3-4 days since I've joined polyvore. Something seems wrong with that


----------



## Lil Figment

Listening to the Red Sox game . Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, I'm going to bed


----------



## Lil Figment

Last, me too.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Lil Figment

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, you got up early......


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and softball tonight!!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and can't wait for lunch.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yesterday for track it was pouring rain and we still had practice outside! We were out there running for almost an hour and a half


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the weather is so on and off


----------



## littleorangebird

last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and it's supposed to be 65 in PA on Tuesday!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and nooo, no more coooold!


----------



## BK228

Last and SO much rain


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Last and SO much rain



Last and at least you didn't have to run intervals with strained calves in that rain like I did. (Right after track was ended early due to the downpour, it stopped raining...)


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and I still swim......


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Last and at least you didn't have to run intervals with strained calves in that rain like I did. (Right after track was ended early due to the downpour, it stopped raining...)



Last and we did the same thing on Thursday, but it let up just a bit near the end and coach had us keep going.


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and we did the same thing on Thursday, but it let up just a bit near the end and coach had us keep going.



I was scared because we're supposed to bring our phones out and it was pouring and I thought it was gonna die.


----------



## littleorangebird

last and im so tired


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and my BFF Lia May sleepover 2nite!


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I love my Elsa set so here it is http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/set?id=117709136


----------



## disneyanney

Last and it looks amazing, Perry!


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Last and it looks amazing, Perry!



Last and thanks Anney!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> I was scared because we're supposed to bring our phones out and it was pouring and I thought it was gonna die.



Last and we aren't aloud to bring our phones (not that I use mine anyway). Our coach got us new uniforms this year and the shorts are horrible! And he got us white jerseys instead of purple ones


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and we aren't aloud to bring our phones (not that I use mine anyway). Our coach got us new uniforms this year and the shorts are horrible! And he got us white jerseys instead of purple ones



Last and we got new ones this year too and they're great and we wear all red but this year I'm finally getting black spandex for the meets!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and I wear spandex too........just, thicker, and water-proof.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Last and we got new ones this year too and they're great and we wear all red but this year I'm finally getting black spandex for the meets!



Last and yes! We got spandex shorts too, with two white strips down the sides. And for some reason our coach bought lots of larges and only a couple smalls, so some girls are constantly pulling them up.


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and yes! We got spandex shorts too, with two white strips down the sides. And for some reason our coach bought lots of larges and only a couple smalls, so some girls are constantly pulling them up.



Last and we have to buy them and order them ourselves.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last forever!(I hope)


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Last forever!(I hope)



Nope, because I'm last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Nope, because I'm last.



No, I am


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> No, I am



I don't think you are. I'm last.


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> I don't think you are. I'm last.



No, I am!


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> No, I am!



No I am!


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> No I am!



No!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last............................................................


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LAST!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and can't wait for this DBQ in APUSH.


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm last!!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope I'm last XP


----------



## disneygirl520

No, sorry.last!


----------



## Qmaz246

Haha, you're funny, last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Guess who's last!


----------



## disneygirl520

GoofyFunyun said:


> Guess who's last!



Me?


----------



## Doodle98

disneygirl520 said:


> Me?



No, me!


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> No, me!



Really? I'm pretty sure it's me.


----------



## Qmaz246

Its not me......April Fools, of course I'm last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Not anymore! Last!


----------



## Qmaz246

You keep using those word, I do not think it means what you think it means.....last


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:


> You keep using those word, I do not think it means what you think it means.....last


last and oh my gosh I know that reference!


----------



## disneyanney

Last and now that is hilarious.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and my aunt just sent a video of my little three year old cousin singing let it go! She didn't sing the hard parts but she sang most of it! It's so flippin' cute!
#disneygirl #proud of you


----------



## Qmaz246

How do i follow that up? Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

L.a.s.t.


----------



## Qmaz246

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to be second to last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I love that movie!!!! But you are wrong, I will be last!


----------



## Qmaz246

You can't handle being last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I think I'll be able to manage   LAST!


----------



## Qmaz246

Frankly Dear, I don't give a Lamb! Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, I'm last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Now I am last.

*mildly upset chuckle*


----------



## disneyisawesome07

I'm the last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

GoofyFunyun is last once again!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Now I am last.
> 
> *mildly upset chuckle*


Last and


----------



## Qmaz246

To infinity, and Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and too lazy to come up with a clever comeback


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and too lazy to come up with a clever comeback



Last and that is practically summing up my life


----------



## Qmaz246

I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse, because I'm last


----------



## disneygirl520

Oh I just can't wait to be last!!


----------



## Qmaz246

Toto, I've a feeling we're last!


----------



## disneyanney

Ohana means family. Family means nobody gets left behind. Or last.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneyanney said:


> Ohana means family. Family means nobody gets left behind. Or last.



.....but that would mean you aren't last........


I love the smell of napalm in the morning, while being last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last. Woohoo!


----------



## Qmaz246

They call me Mister Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that's unusual, seeing as you are not last!


----------



## littleorangebird

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Made it, Ma! Last of the world!


----------



## Disneystorymania2

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Being Last, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I like being second to last?' Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I recently discovered Ranger's Apprentice


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and when will school ever end!!!?????!!?


----------



## Qmaz246

There's no crying in baseball! While being second to last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, _my precious_, you have returned to me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my friend is singing Do You Wanna Build a Snowman


----------



## Qmaz246

Red, Yellow, Green, Red, Last Last Last, Red, Purple, Green, Orange, Yellow, Red, Red


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

lAsT


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and when someone makes fun of your religion


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and bored to tears.


----------



## jessidoll

Last and scrolling through old threads because boredom kills.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and that's understandable


----------



## jessidoll

Last, again, and it's dreadful, especially when the app keeps crashing or refuses to work.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and that's why I switched to our dear glorious computer


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and the app is really messing up


----------



## jessidoll

Last and oh so dreaming for a computer on my desk at the moment.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and the app takes forever to load.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and oh so dreaming for a computer on my desk at the moment.



Last and is this real or a hallucination?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and is this real or a hallucination?



Last and you are not hallucinating, it really is the real me posting for the first time in....more time than I like to admit, so, hi?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and you are not hallucinating, it really is the real me posting for the first time in....more time than I like to admit, so, hi?



Last and was just verifying. Hello Hailie! How are you?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and was just verifying. Hello Hailie! How are you?



Last and hi Wings! I'm good, a bit tired right now but, good. And you?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and hi Wings! I'm good, a bit tired right now but, good. And you?



Last and I'm doing pretty good as well.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and I'm doing pretty good as well.



Last and I'm really glad to hear that.


----------



## Qmaz246

I'm super last


----------



## 11thgirl

Yo Yo my name is Joe i live in a place called Mexico!


----------



## jessidoll

Last again and watching a movie to waste time, woo.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and dreading going to work


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just spent twenty minutes drawing, I have too much free time


----------



## disneyanney

Last and already planning my outfit for May 2nd. They call me potterhead for a reason, after all


----------



## jessidoll

Last and not at all surprised I just hit myself in the face with my wand from WWOHP.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and did you know you can make earrings using book pages?


----------



## jessidoll

^Last and I certainly didn't know though I am impressed that you can.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and I won't take credit, I found the idea on etsy.


----------



## jessidoll

Last and I still think it's creative, if only I wore earrings.


----------



## Fairywings

Last and hello again.


----------



## disneyanney

jessidoll said:


> Last and I still think it's creative, if only I wore earrings.



Last and it works the same for necklaces


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and hello again.



Last and hi.



disneyanney said:


> Last and it works the same for necklaces



Last and oh, I'll check it out on etsy then, I may not be creative but my mom sure is.


----------



## disneyanney

Last and there are two ways, but the nicer and neater one uses a clear stone with a page.


----------



## jessidoll

Last and I'll be sure to look for that neater way later, thanks.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and not at all surprised I just hit myself in the face with my wand from WWOHP.



Last and XD

Now I'm compelled to go find my wand...


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and XD
> 
> Now I'm compelled to go find my wand...



Last and you should! What kind is it?


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and XD
> 
> Now I'm compelled to go find my wand...



Last and you should! I've never let mine out of my sight to be honest lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I have my wand. Vine, Unicorn hair, 13 1/2 inches (as Ollivander guy told me)


----------



## disneyanney

Last and I was privileged enough to have been chosen for that as well. Birch, 15" and unicorn heart string, flexible. It's supposed to be good with protection spells


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Last and you should! What kind is it?





jessidoll said:


> Last and you should! I've never let mine out of my sight to be honest lol.



Last and not one of the character wands, though I'm not sure why I never got one of those. I keep mine in our playroom, but hidden from little sis lol


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and not one of the character wands, though I'm not sure why I never got one of those. I keep mine in our playroom, but hidden from little sis lol



Last and I didn't get a character wand either. Mine is Ivy, 14 1/2 inches, and Pheonix Tail feather, if I remember correctly. Mine lays in it's box safely on my dresser, away from my younger siblings. I try to take great care of my Harry Potter possessions lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and I didn't get a character wand either. Mine is Ivy, 14 1/2 inches, and Pheonix Tail feather, if I remember correctly. Mine lays in it's box safely on my dresser, away from my younger siblings. I try to take great care of my Harry Potter possessions lol.



Last and lol, I can't remember what mine is, but I probably have it written down somewhere...


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and lol, I can't remember what mine is, but I probably have it written down somewhere...



Last and I wrote it down last year, in horrible handwriting, and its inside the box so that helps me remember.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and I wrote it down last year, in horrible handwriting, and its inside the box so that helps me remember.



Last and now I'm questing through my room for it XD


----------



## disneyanney

Last and mine sits in its box on my book shelf next to my HP books, Marauder's Map, and sorting hat.


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and now I'm questing through my room for it XD



Last and lol.



disneyanney said:


> Last and mine sits in its box on my book shelf next to my HP books, Marauder's Map, and sorting hat.



Last and mines beneath my Quidditch through the ages book right now seeing as I just re-read it last night. I really should put it with the rest of the set but I'm reading one now so oh well.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Last and mines beneath my Quidditch through the ages book right now seeing as I just re-read it last night. I really should put it with the rest of the set but I'm reading one now so oh well.


Last and I love Quidditch Through the Ages!


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I love Quidditch Through the Ages!



Last and I do too, it is a pretty great read. A character I've made was actually inspired by the book, weirdly enough, it gave me all the information I'd need to create some of her personality lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and I do too, it is a pretty great read. A character I've made was actually inspired by the book, weirdly enough, it gave me all the information I'd need to create some of her personality lol.


Last and that's cool!

I'm reading Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that's cool!
> 
> I'm reading Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them



That's a neat book.


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that's cool!
> 
> I'm reading Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them



Last. I've never read it, I once tried in class but didn't even get to start. I hope you're liking it though.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last. I've never read it, I once tried in class but didn't even get to start. I hope you're liking it though.


Last and it's really good. It has writing in it that's supposed to be from the characters, like notes on the dragons page about Hagrid written by Harry or something


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it's really good. It has writing in it that's supposed to be from the characters, like notes on the dragons page about Hagrid written by Harry or something



Last and I've read it, it's interesting and amusing


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Last and I've read it, it's interesting and amusing


Last and yeah, I agree with pictures on Instagram saying I know more about Hogwarts, A History than American History XD


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yeah, I agree with pictures on Instagram saying I know more about Hogwarts, A History than American History XD



Last and that's actually realistically true for me. You see, I was supposed to have American history the year I moved, and then when we got here I found out all the kids in my grade had it the year before. So I've never taken it, lol.


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it's really good. It has writing in it that's supposed to be from the characters, like notes on the dragons page about Hagrid written by Harry or something



Last and I might try to read it tonight, I still can't believe it's the only book I haven't actually read in my small set.


----------



## Qmaz246

*ahem, Last


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Last and that's actually realistically true for me. You see, I was supposed to have American history the year I moved, and then when we got here I found out all the kids in my grade had it the year before. So I've never taken it, lol.


Last and lucky, I can't make it through history without zoning out


jessidoll said:


> Last and I might try to read it tonight, I still can't believe it's the only book I haven't actually read in my small set.



Last and it's my favorite of the three off-series books. Have you read The Tales of Beedle the Bard?


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and lucky, I can't make it through history without zoning out
> 
> Last and it's my favorite of the three off-series books. Have you read The Tales of Beedle the Bard?



Last and I have! Obviously, The Tale of The Three Brothers has a special place in my heart and is lovely to read before bed, but the other stories are fantastic, I love them.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and I have! Obviously, The Tale of The Three Brothers has a special place in my heart and is lovely to read before bed, but the other stories are fantastic, I love them.



Last and that one is definitely my favorite, I loved how they showed it in the movie


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and that one is definitely my favorite, I loved how they showed it in the movie



Last and I agree, every time I read the story I can see the movies interpretation of it easily.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Last and I agree, every time I read the story I can see the movies interpretation of it easily.



Last and ditto

Lol I love that word


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and not tired at all.


----------



## 11thgirl

you like doctor who me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and softball today...

Starting to go into freak-out mode....!


----------



## 1elle2

Last and good luck Cindy


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and thanks. Mom keeps telling me to calm down, like that's gonna happen


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and Trust me......


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and our cat is very mad with us...


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and won one game and lost the other


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and what?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and what?


Last and not sure if that was directed towards me, but if it was, I had just finished two softball games


----------



## Qmaz246

Yes, it was, last, directed towards you.....didn't know you played softball, so it was confusing.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Yes, it was, last, directed towards you.....didn't know you played softball, so it was confusing.



Last and oh sorry


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and It's ok


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and so tired.. and excited! First meet tomorrow!!


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> last and so tired.. and excited! First meet tomorrow!!



Last and my first meet was supposed to be tomorrow, but it got postponed, probably to thursday.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Last and my first meet was supposed to be tomorrow, but it got postponed, probably to thursday.



Last and we were suppose to have our first meet last Thursday, but it sadly got rained out  Tomorrow is our first and only meet at home


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and I don't know when our first meet will be....."Meet"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and track meets.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and for me....meets = Ultimate Frisbee matches


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my friends have track tonight

I'm going to the batting cages. Which would be super fun if the weather would decide to be either warm or cold so I can dress for it...


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and you still have spring break? Where do you live (State)?


----------



## jessidoll

Last and waiting for Prisoner of Azkaban to come on while watching Alice in Wonderland. Woo.


----------



## Qmaz246

Haha, Last, and still....going....to...school....


----------



## disneyanney

jessidoll said:


> Last and waiting for Prisoner of Azkaban to come on while watching Alice in Wonderland. Woo.



Last and I love POA


----------



## jessidoll

disneyanney said:


> Last and I love POA



Last and so do I, it's on right now and I'm so excited to watch it again after a week lol.


----------



## disneyanney

jessidoll said:


> Last and so do I, it's on right now and I'm so excited to watch it again after a week lol.



Last and that's great. I haven't seen it in forever.


----------



## jessidoll

disneyanney said:


> Last and that's great. I haven't seen it in forever.



Last and it's still as magical as the last time I watched it, I even changed my avatar to celebrate even though I've meant to change it for a little bit.


----------



## disneyanney

jessidoll said:


> Last and it's still as magical as the last time I watched it, I even changed my avatar to celebrate even though I've meant to change it for a little bit.



Last and that's good to hear. It takes me several months to convince myself to change mine


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yay when your favorite episode of a show is on YouTube


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and placed second at our track meet tonight!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and just accepted into German National Honor Society!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and placed second at our track meet tonight!





Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and just accepted into German National Honor Society!



Last and congrats to both of you! 

And watching all those YouTube episodes last night was a really stupid idea on my part lol. My dreams were..unusual


----------



## Qmaz246

Youtube Last Episodes? of what?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and of a nerdy Disney XD show called Slugterra (which makes up most of my signature...lol)


----------



## Qmaz246

Ah, heard of it, but shied away because of the Slug part......last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yeah  Most people do. I actually ended up watching it on accident, meant to go to Disney Channel instead of Disney XD. After the first episode I LOVED it <3


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, i like Gravity Falls.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I love Gravity Falls too! but it's been ages since they had a new episode


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, just wait towards the summer, I think it comes back


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yeah, I saw a few commercials for it. I'm just very impatient 

All of my favorite Disney shows are on season breaks..


----------



## Qmaz246

Did you see the shorts? I think they released some shorts.


Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and just accepted into German National Honor Society!



Last and congratulations! I'm a member too.


----------



## Qmaz246

Läste, und Danke!


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Did you see the shorts? I think they released some shorts.
> 
> Last



Last and yeah, Dipper's Guide to the Unexplained and Mabel's Guide to Life


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, yep, Have you seen Agents of Shield?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I love agents of shield! But I'll be missing it due to track meets every Tuesday for a while 

May I ask what Dippers guide to the ..unexpected was it? And mables Guide To Life?


----------



## maps823

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and just accepted into German National Honor Society!



Last and I know what NHS is but what is German NHS? Do you speak German or something


----------



## Qmaz246

Nein.......Hast du keine Deutsche Klasse in dein Schule? (Put it through a translator) Läste


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

There can only be one last....er....person


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> I love agents of shield! But I'll be missing it due to track meets every Tuesday for a while
> 
> May I ask what Dippers guide to the ..unexpected was it? And mables Guide To Life?



Last and they're shorts of the Gravity Falls characters. Mabel's Guide to Life is on the Watch Disney Channel app, some of Dipper's Guide to Life are on YouTube


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and they're shorts of the Gravity Falls characters. Mabel's Guide to Life is on the Watch Disney Channel app, some of Dipper's Guide to Life are on YouTube



last and ooooooooohhhhhhh. Thanks!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and do you guys use twitter?


----------



## maps823

Qmaz246 said:


> Nein.......Hast du keine Deutsche Klasse in dein Schule? (Put it through a translator) Läste



Last and I'm only in middle school and I'm not for sure if we have German at my high school but you obviously just spoke German sooooo...?


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> last and ooooooooohhhhhhh. Thanks!


Last and you're welcome!


Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and do you guys use twitter?


And no, I'm 13, Mom said I can't get social media like Twitter or Facebook till 14


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I'm fifteen, but twitter just sounds confusing, so I've never gotten an account. Same with instagram and pintrest and stuff like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I'm fifteen, but twitter just sounds confusing, so I've never gotten an account. Same with instagram and pintrest and stuff like that.



Last and same on the confusion. I don't get Twitter. I'm getting a Pinterest maybe though


----------



## 1elle2

Last and ditto. I'm talking to my mom about getting a Pinterest account.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, really, I feel so old. I just want to help a friend with her dream......I posted a thread, so.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Last and ditto. I'm talking to my mom about getting a Pinterest account.



Last and pinterest is great. My board on the account my mom and I share consists of Disney, HP, Percy Jackson, LOTR, Marvel and my other fandoms


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I just slammed my book so hard it made my cat jump xD It was a horrible ending though


----------



## 1elle2

Last and my cat is sitting next to me and we're watching Kim Possible.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I just slammed my book so hard it made my cat jump xD It was a horrible ending though


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and my cat and I are watching Disney channel together


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and my cat just clawed my hand       *ouch*


----------



## jessidoll

Last and the weather is getting warm again, goodness.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last............


----------



## jessidoll

Last and I missed having a laptop on my desk right in front of me.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and more warm weather please!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Now I am last.


----------



## Doodle98

No, I'm last!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Once upon a time there was a teenage girl on teen disney... And she was last happily ever  after.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and will it ever stop raining??


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and its sunny over here.


----------



## disneygirl520

It's beautiful here, and I'm stuck inside.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it hasn't stopped raining since about 5oclock last night


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and the ice cream place across the street, where I should work, has the best milkshakes.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and now our rain has turned to snow *internally crying*


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and lucky


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

No, I'm last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LAst


----------



## Qmaz246

Funyuns of Goofy, I am last


----------



## The Villianess

Last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Maz of Q, I am last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and all the 'Funyuns of Goofy' and the 'Maz of Q' is making me think of something Thor would say


----------



## Qmaz246

You figured me out Number 8 Cinderella. Now, back to New York, for some more Swarma! and last.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> You figured me out Number 8 Cinderella. Now, back to New York, for some more Swarma! and last.....


Last and  I almost tried shwarma at Disney. But I chickened out


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last XD


----------



## Qmaz246

That beeth absurd! Schwarma at Disney? Now I can go ride thou flying elephants, so it caneth feel like I'm flyingeth. Lasteth


----------



## Cinderella8

Lasteth and yes, at EPCOT. I think maybe Morocco? Something like that.


----------



## maps823

1elle2 said:


> Last and my cat is sitting next to me and we're watching Kim Possible.





Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I just slammed my book so hard it made my cat jump xD It was a horrible ending though





expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and my cat and I are watching Disney channel together



Last and that's so cute that y'all hang out with your cats


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Last and that's so cute that y'all hang out with your cats



Last and I'm in bed next to my cat


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I'm in bed next to my cat



Last and see what I mean...


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Last and see what I mean...



Last and yup  She sitting on my stomach now


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, but, I have a dog


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I have four dogs- Ava, Papoi (Little sis chose that name), Bus, and.....

Disney! xD


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and my dog had two seizures over the weekend


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and ahh. my dog has seizures too, though she hasn't for a while.


----------



## Qmaz246

Mine had a last tumor


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aww I'm sorry


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and its fine, Its actually surprising he's still alive


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in Health. With nothing to do


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and ahh


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and 26 minutes until spring break


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and you haven't had spring break yet?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and our spring break is really just Easter break


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and ooooohhhh...  We had our spring break a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and the insane snow took away any chances of an actual spring break xD


----------



## Qmaz246

Last and ahhhh, 46 hours until spring break!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Tinkerbell movies... I remember when these were the coolest things on the entire planet


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Malibu hair treatments today... fun... -not- 

Watching Hoodwinked


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and Matrix!!! Aaaaannnnd, JRP checkpoint


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and... what?


----------



## Qmaz246

Junior Research Project.....basically, a super big book report....Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and track meet didn't get over till 11 last night. sooo tired


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to 1D


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and yuck


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and sleep! I need sleep!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and


----------



## maps823

Last and anti-biotics taste disgusting


----------



## Minnie Chloe

Last


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## Minnie Chloe

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and our church group only had eight people tonight so we walked to an ice cream place xP


----------



## Minnie Chloe

last and ice cream is yum.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Minnie Chloe

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and excited to see God's Not Dead tomorrow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat is randomly running through the house...


----------



## Qmaz246

Last....shhhh, i'm at school


----------



## disneygirl520

Qmaz246 said:


> Last....shhhh, i'm at school



Last and me too.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, Und ich bin auf Deutsche Klasse, jetzt.


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and excited to see God's Not Dead tomorrow



Last and saw it two weekends ago it was good!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and i don't know that movie.....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Last and saw it two weekends ago it was good!



Last and everyone says that lol, I really want to see it. Did you see Heaven Is For Real?


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and everyone says that lol, I really want to see it. Did you see Heaven Is For Real?



Not yet we are seeing it Easter Sunday I read the book so I'm really excited to go see it


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Not yet we are seeing it Easter Sunday I read the book so I'm really excited to go see it


Last and :O There's a book? I'll have to get it


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at my grandma's house  Her cat is huuuuuge


----------



## Minnie Chloe

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

maps823 said:


> Not yet we are seeing it Easter Sunday I read the book so I'm really excited to go see it



I loved the book, but I don't think we will be going to the movie. 



Cinderella8 said:


> Last and :O There's a book? I'll have to get it



Yes, the story is based off a true story and was written by the boy's dad. It was like a best seller a couple years ago, though I just read it last year 

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and at Noelle's house!


----------



## jessidoll

Last and happy for the weekend.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ditto


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and still with Noelle xP


----------



## Qmaz246

Last.........


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and going swimming with my cousins today


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Easter with my cousins today!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and isn't Easter tomorrow?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and playing hide and seek


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's our last day with Noelle


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and already missing Noelle


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and little sis is watching The Pirate Fairy

again

and again


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and little sis is watching The Pirate Fairy
> 
> again
> 
> and again



Last and we plan on watching that today.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and we plan on watching that today.


Last and its good I suppose (not after ten times), you get back story on Hook and the crocodile 

My avatar worked on the first try :O


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last
Last
Last
Last
Last
Last 
Last 
Last


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and little sis is watching The Pirate Fairy
> 
> again
> 
> and again



Last and lucky we haven't found it at Redbox yet


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and trying to fend off the remote from little sis xP


----------



## Qmaz246

Lasttttttt, Laste


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and babysitting three little girls at a softball diamond

WHY DO LITTLE KIDS LOVE THROWING STUFF


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, Idk, i bet they like it even more if it breaks


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I would hope they don't break me...


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, they'd have to be able to throw you first.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, they'd have to be able to throw you first.



Last and they pushed me off my swing OUCH

Yes my mom came thank goodness


----------



## Qmaz246

You let them get to you on the swings? Last, you have to watch out.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and honestly I was too busy posting here  I know I need to be more alert


----------



## Qmaz246

You do.....learn to pay attention, or your attention wont be the only thing thats last.


----------



## Cinderella8

Believe me my attention's already last and gone xP


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, ugh, Math, Ugh


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Oh, i'm last too


----------



## Cinderella8

Not today! I'm last!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm last!


----------



## Qmaz246

Ahah, on contraire mon ami, Je suis dernier


----------



## Cinderella8

I have no clue what you just said but it doesn't matter 'cause I'm last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Łâśt

Not sure if that'll even show up.

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it did! 

¡ןooɔ s,ʇı puɐ


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I only got 'it's' out of that XD


----------



## Qmaz246

Ich bin Laste


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I only got 'it's' out of that XD



Wow, it's really messed up, it didn't look that way on my computer... Hmm.. Anyway it says "and it's cool!"

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and it looked fine


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and now I'm on my computer and i can read it..  oh well


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and one of my best friends is transferring schools this is her last day


----------



## Qmaz246

Oh, that sucks....last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yeah, she has to spend her whole day tomorrow at court


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and make it stop raining! I don't want to practice in the rain!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat won't leave me alone...how do cats tell when you're sad


----------



## Qmaz246

Its fun to throw frisbees in the rain and wind....usually they just come right back at you. Last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I love throwing frisbees in the nice weather but there is never nice weather in PA...last


----------



## Qmaz246

.......Tuesday was brutal....it Rained, then stopped, and then rained again, even harder...Last, Also from PA


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and the rain has stopped.. for now...


----------



## Cinderella8

*last*


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and seven pages written.


----------



## BK228

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## jessidoll

Last and just finished reading yet another trip report out of boredom. Woo.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and just finished reading yet another trip report out of boredom. Woo.



Last and lol. Hi. How are you?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and lol. Hi. How are you?



Last and hey aha. I'm good, still bored so I'm searching for another trip report to occupy my time. How about you?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and hey aha. I'm good, still bored so I'm searching for another trip report to occupy my time. How about you?



Last and I'm doing pretty good. Crazy week ahead and chances of tornado but other than that all good.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and I'm doing pretty good. Crazy week ahead and chances of tornado but other than that all good.



Last and I'm glad to hear you're doing good, not so much about the chances of a tornado though. I hope one doesn't happen around you.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and I'm glad to hear you're doing good, not so much about the chances of a tornado though. I hope one doesn't happen around you.



Last and I hope so too, but I'm not too concerned


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Last and I hope so too, but I'm not too concerned



Last and good to hear you're not overly concerned or anything, that never really helps situations aha.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Last and good to hear you're not overly concerned or anything, that never really helps situations aha.



Last and yeah, definitely.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and drawing


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just discovered a box of brand new colored pencils. It's like Christmas <3


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and im getting back into drawing a little


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I dropped it for a while just because of busy-ness but now I'm remembering how fun it was


----------



## 1elle2

Last and I tried to draw a RP character but the car is too bumpy


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and tomorrow I have to go to school after being off for ten days.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Lastest!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last and I'm eating peeps, listening to My Heart Will Go On and am on this website all at once.  I love to multitask.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

laaaast


----------



## IndigoFaith

And I know that my last will go ooooooon.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Every night in my dreams, I see last, I feel last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Once Upon a Time is on tonight! I'm so excited!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I am a terrible shader when it comes to color


----------



## IndigoFaith

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and Once Upon a Time is on tonight! I'm so excited!



Last and I've been counting the minutes.


----------



## Silvermist20

lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast


----------



## 1elle2

Last and wow Silv!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I'd be all 'challenge accepted' and post like a million lasts but I'm too lazy XP


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and my report is FINALLY done!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast



I hope you copied and pasted that! Last


----------



## Qmaz246

tsaL


----------



## GoofyFunyun

ʇsɐן


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

lAsT


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastla stlastlastlastlast


----------



## maps823

WOW I think you deserve an award or something! lol and LAST!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Tinkerbell with little sis


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and watching DWTS


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and map testing in school today. Blek


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and APUSH review.....ugh


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

LAST!


----------



## maps823

L                            A                                  S                                 T


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and today I watched The Incredibles, Cars 2, Frozen, and some of Aristocats. Sick say well spent


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and having track practice in the rain sucks


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and getting pretty close to being just over cats.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and "If I come out, will you shoot me? Cuz then I won't come out." -Coulson


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## maps823

Last and I love your avatar!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and "If I come out, will you shoot me? Cuz then I won't come out." -Coulson


Last and xD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and big sis turns 18 tomorrow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and big sis turns 18 tomorrow



Last and I wish her a happy birthday!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and she says thank you


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and tell her to register


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and counting down the minutes till lunch...nine more...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and darn. Now I'm hungry. 1 hour and 30 minutes till lunch.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I already ate lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and hungry


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and playing Hunger Games on Minecraft


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and how many posts until it gets deleted?


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and a lot. Until 250


----------



## Silvermist20

lastedy last last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Past, fast, aghast, mast, cast, contrast, last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## maps823

Last and on season 4 of Lost


----------



## disneygirl520

maps823 said:


> Last and on season 4 of Lost



Lay and season 3 for me


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and I figured out why "Andy's Coming" doesn't work!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and I figured out why "Andy's Coming" doesn't work!


  Yep I made a thread about it. That was so stupid anyways!! Last


----------



## Qmaz246

No, It's more conceptual......since the last movie, who has been the toy's owners? The little girl! Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and 72 text notifications... *facepalm*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and 0 text notifications... XD


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and 0 text notifications... XD



Haha, yeah, with you there, Last, *Forever Alone*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## MarciaBrady

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and my cats paw is broken and we can't afford to take her to the vet. What do I do?


----------



## Doodle98

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and my cats paw is broken and we can't afford to take her to the vet. What do I do?



Last. Copied this:

  u need to take it to  a vet or u can

You can't take your cat to the Vet, reasons best known to you, I would suggest you must any way, you can wrap the broken leg with cardboard and put adhesive tape around it for at least 15 to 20 days. Try to give calcium tab in milk, it will heal its bony injury fast

OR A BETTER WAY

A broken leg can be tricky to diagnose on a cat, but it's important to know how since cats are naturally curious and can get into everything. Some of the signs to look for include a cat leg that hangs limply or that cannot support body weight; sudden onset of pain in the leg area; and swelling. Also watch for signs of shock, which include pale or white cat gums, rapid heartbeat, and breathing.

With cats, as with human beings, all bones are subject to breakage, but leg fractures are by far the most common. It is important to remember that cats have a high pain tolerance, and often a dangling leg seems to cause no pain. Therefore, don't be afraid to handle the fractured limb, but it's important to be gentle. If you have a cat that has suffered a broken leg, use the following tips to administer the proper cat care:

Step 1: Approach the cat carefully. If the cat seems nervous or anxious, restrain the cat if necessary.

Step 2: Examine the leg and determine if the fracture is open (wound near the break or bone protuding from the skin) or closed (no break in the skin).

Step 3: If the fracture is closed, proceed to Step 4. If the fracture is open:

Step 3a: Flush the wound thoroughly with clean water. Do not use any other antiseptic.

Step 3b: Cover the wound with a clean cloth, sterile dressing, or sanitary napkin.



©2006 Publications International, Ltd. Step 3d
Step 3c: Wrap torn rags or other soft material around the dressing and tie or tape just tightly enough to keep it in place.

Step 3d: Do not attempt to splint the fracture. Hold a folded towel under the unsplinted limb and transport the cat to the veterinarian immediately.

Step 4: If the fracture is closed:

Step 4a: It is difficult, if not impossible, to try to splint a cat's fractured limb without a veterinarian. The goal in any fracture is to minimize the movement of the broken bones.

Step 4b: Place the cat in a carrier or box and transport him or her to the veterinarian immediately.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it's very difficult when you can't take cats to the vet  But stuff like ^ that usually works well


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and poor kitty


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last..


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

No..... -_- intensive stare down, I'm Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

No, then you have to come back with your own stare.....last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

last and school *facedesk*


----------



## disneyanney

Last and school ends soon, you can do it Cindy!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and haha, mine ends on the 13th!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and aren't you lucky XD


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and aren't you lucky XD



Last, haha, Yep, of June....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, haha, Yep, of June....



Last and oh! I get out the 29th.. Of May


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, aren't you lucky.....it only sucks because I'm going to have this project for a class after we finish the AP exam.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that sucks. I have a big report project coming up. 40 note cards about a historical figure.


----------



## Qmaz246

Which Figure? Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Qmaz246 said:


> Which Figure? Last



Last and I decided on William Clark. One of the leaders of the Corp of Discovery of the Louisiana Purchase.


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I decided on William Clark. One of the leaders of the Corp of Discovery of the Louisiana Purchase.



Surprised they didn't just let you do both Lewis and Clark.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Qmaz246 said:


> Surprised they didn't just let you do both Lewis and Clark.



My teacher didn't even know who Clark was... And it had to be one figure. (But I will be adding quite a bit about Lewis, just to make it longer)


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Last and school ends soon, you can do it Cindy!





GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and oh! I get out the 29th.. Of May



Last and idk if I can lol
I get out then too! Our past day kept changing because of snow days, but they've locked in the 29th


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and idk if I can lol
> I get out then too! Our past day kept changing because of snow days, but they've locked in the 29th



cool! and Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and ugh. So tired. Didn't get home till midnight last night.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and why?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Track meet.


----------



## Qmaz246

Ah.....last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last \


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

last and watching captainsparklez on youtube


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and haven't watched much of Sparklez in a while.


----------



## maps823

l a s t


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and reading Matched


----------



## Qmaz246

Lasst


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and watching The Incredibles...in Spanish


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and wow


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and it's more fun to watch a movie in class, even if it isn't in your language..


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and yeah
Once the class next door watched What Does The Fox Say? in Spanish, and you could hear it
It's strange lol


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yeah
> Once the class next door watched What Does The Fox Say? in Spanish, and you could hear it
> It's strange lol



Last, and Weird


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ready to put this book down and give up. I don't like mopey main characters


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and ready to put this book down and give up. I don't like mopey main characters



Last and I hated it. I had to read it for English this past year.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, what book?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and yeah
> Once the class next door watched What Does The Fox Say? in Spanish, and you could hear it
> It's strange lol



Last and that _would_ be strange


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and only if it were in spanish


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and writing poems in reading
This is bad


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I was never good at poems either


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Goosebumps in SS...why


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and just watched HTTYD


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Spider-Man 3


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and going to volunteer at the diaper bank!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I've redone a lot of my polyvore sets, they look better


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Fairywings

Last and the Dis is weird today


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, why?


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, why?



It's been messing up for me


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, oh


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## maps823

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and nobody posts on the stickies anymore......


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Wizards of Waverly Place


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and Wizards of Waverly Place



Last, and uh, what, what does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and uh, what, what does that have to do with what I said?



Last and it doesn't have to be something to do with the last post, it's normally random.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LAST!


----------



## Qmaz246

last, well, it just seems like people skip over me........


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last



Last....was that intentional?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and maybe...


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> last and maybe...



Last...... Haha, just kidding, but thanks.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and uh, what, what does that have to do with what I said?



Last and sorry, didn't mean to make you feel bad :-/


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Qmaz246 said:


> Last...... Haha, just kidding, but thanks.



last and you betcha!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and nah, but seriously, check out those stickies......i have a question i want answered........


----------



## Silvermist20

BANANA IS LAST! 

(This just came up: "This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds." I. HATE. THAT!)


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and nah, but seriously, check out those stickies......i have a question i want answered........



Last and idk, people just stop posting on then I guess lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and idk, people just stop posting on then I guess lol



Last and yup.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, we should change that! Where are the moderators by the way?


----------



## maps823

Last and watching the episode of Full House were they go to Disney World!


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, we should change that! Where are the moderators by the way?



Last and *shrug* Busy, I guess....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and sick the day before Districts.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aww


----------



## Qmaz246

Last and aww


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and working on making Marvel Universe on Xbox Minecraft


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and awesome!


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and working on making Marvel Universe on Xbox Minecraft



Last, and good luck, Finally saw Agents of Shield, so I'm going to start a spoilers thread that holds multiple tv shows. I'll edit the first page with the shows we're discussing.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and awesome!





Qmaz246 said:


> Last, and good luck, Finally saw Agents of Shield, so I'm going to start a spoilers thread that holds multiple tv shows. I'll edit the first page with the shows we're discussing.



Last and it is extremely hard >_<


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it is extremely hard >_<



Last, and then i will make the thread.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I finally got minecraft on the laptop.... It took me about 20 minutes to figure out how to place a block...


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and I finally got minecraft on the laptop.... It took me about 20 minutes to figure out how to place a block...



 Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Kim Possible


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Hahaha, yeah, no, last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LAST 

I MADE IT TO STATE TRACK!!! AAARRGGGGHHHH! SOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> LAST
> 
> I MADE IT TO STATE TRACK!!! AAARRGGGGHHHH! SOO HAPPY!!!



Last and omg good job!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and omg good job!!!



Last and THANK YOU!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and THANK YOU!



Which State? Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Iowa


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, how do you get to the beach.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I seriously need to pack.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Qmaz246 said:


> Last, how do you get to the beach.



Last and I think this was directed towards me... Anyway, we have lakes to swim in


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and chilling on a porch swing with my old cat  she's asleep


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last now and forever.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and at a graduation


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## IndigoFaith

Killing me softly with his last. (Yes, I was listening to Killing me Softly on the radio.)


----------



## Doodle98

Last and listening to a playlist of Paramore, FOB, and Panic! At the disco.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

IndigoFaith said:


> Killing me softly with his last. (Yes, I was listening to Killing me Softly on the radio.)



Last and we sang that song for our winter choir concert!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

LasT


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ugh. Mondays.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and yay! 2 and 1/2 hour delay! Thank you state testing that I completed last year!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and ran the mile, failed the mile, so over the mile xP


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and SS soon...oh joy...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and Done! Whoop! No more important figure paper!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Slugterra with little sis


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and still going through our Slugterra episodes while doing Pre-Algebra homework


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and rereading Percy Jackson


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and what are we doing in GAT Reading? Playing with bouncy balls, of course! XD


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and what are we doing in GAT Reading? Playing with bouncy balls, of course! XD



Last and haha I love how easy the last few weeks of school are.


----------



## Fairywings

Last and we played games in theatre (my teacher can still tire me out after all these years) and I have to get a shot in an hour


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and Wings I feel so sorry for you lol I'm mortified of needles, me getting shots is BAD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and our teachers decided to drop 5 tests on us 2 1/2 days before the school year ends. Ugh.


----------



## Fairywings

Last and thanks for the sympathy Cindy and oh I feel sorry for you Goofy


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and what are we doing in GAT Reading? Playing with bouncy balls, of course! XD



Last and that sounds like our class. Our last day was today.
 Come forth, dear summer! I am ready for thee!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and only 3 1/2 days left of school for me!


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I got out of the shot. Yay!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and
Lucky Wings! And sorry Goofy


----------



## maps823

Last and you guys are lucky! I still have 12 school days left! Ugh!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and six more! Only four of which require actual brain work


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I have 12 or 13 days left too


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and I still have 23 days left of school I think.


----------



## Qmaz246

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and  my cat is dying


----------



## Qmaz246

Last and my dog has been dying for the past three years!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and aww 

My cat got attacked by a coyote last night. I don't think he'll make it till I get home.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and awww  I'm sorry


----------



## Qmaz246

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and aww
> 
> My cat got attacked by a coyote last night. I don't think he'll make it till I get home.



Awwwwwwlastwwwwww


----------



## Fairywings

Last and oh no I'm sorry goofy


----------



## Qmaz246

See, thats why Iowa's scary....last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

It's a shame. He was more of my sister's cat than mine, but still. Thanks all for your sympathy.  

P.S. Iowa's not scary


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Treasure Planet
Again
I love this movie


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Idk last


----------



## Cinderella8

last and social studies homework, so fun!! *sarcasm*


----------



## maps823

GoofyFunyun said:


> last and  my cat is dying



Last and I'm so sorry Goofy


----------



## GoofyFunyun

maps823 said:


> Last and I'm so sorry Goofy



Thanks  he was gone when we got home today so we buried him about an hour ago. My sister had me paint a memorial. 

Off the sad topic, I finally got my copic markers today!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aw. Hope you feel better  It's tough when you lose pets

And nice on the markers


----------



## Qmaz246

....last, Copy Markers? Whats that?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Copic markers, they are kinda like regular markers, but don't leave streaks. Kinda like paint markers


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Thanks  he was gone when we got home today so we buried him about an hour ago. My sister had me paint a memorial.  Off the sad topic, I finally got my copic markers today!



Aww, I'm sorry, and I neeeeeeed copics! They're so expensive!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and so tired


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and last Friday of high school!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and my last Friday of school is June 13.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Last and I'm graduating in two hours.


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last and thanks!


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and my last Friday of school is June 13.



Last....Me too!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry, and I neeeeeeed copics! They're so expensive!



Last and they are! I got mine on a website called DickBlick where they sell them a little bit cheaper than other places.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and big sis graduates today! And Noelle is here!! Yay!!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and big sis graduates today! And Noelle is here!! Yay!!



My bro graduates today too


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and my cousin graduated yesterday!


----------



## The Villianess

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and at work...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last, now I'm no longer in high school and I'm going to Disneyland tomorrow. Life is good.


----------



## disneyanney

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> last, now I'm no longer in high school and I'm going to Disneyland tomorrow. Life is good.



Last and have loads of fun!


----------



## Doodle98

Last and I love me some pirates booty. The snack, not actual pirates.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and school...  THREE DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Hang In There Cindy! 


One week till Disney!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and Hang In There Cindy!
> 
> One week till Disney!



Last and :O So lucky!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and two more full days of school


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and two half days of school left


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last, just got back from Disneyland


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and last day of high school is tomorrow...ahhh


----------



## Qmaz246

Pff, lucky, I've got like, two more weeks......last


----------



## 1elle2

Last and my school year officially ends tomorrow but I just have my last test today.


----------



## Doodle98

Oh my god everyone's getting out of school! I have three more weeks!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last day of school was today! yay


----------



## Qmaz246

Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god everyone's getting out of school! I have three more weeks!"



My gosh, im with you there. Luckily I only have two finals


----------



## Fairywings

I have finals next week then I take the SAT a week from tomotrow and then I'm done....and then I start my government class


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> My gosh, im with you there. Luckily I only have two finals



I have seven finals to take. Helllp


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I have seven finals to take. Helllp



Ouch. I only have four (of course, three of them are history, precalculus and physics but I'm the only one who has to take the precal exam so maybe I'll get lucky and gey help)0


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Ouch. I only have four (of course, three of them are history, precalculus and physics but I'm the only one who has to take the precal exam so maybe I'll get lucky and gey help)0



I have 2 for math, 2 Spanish, orchestra, science, and history.


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and putting on my cap and gown for tomorrow's senior awards is going to be so weird I'm almost afraid to take it out of the bag


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Nope, I'm last


----------



## Qmaz246

Oh, yeah, no, I'm last


----------



## Cinderella8

Long ago, Qmaz was last
But everything changed when the Cindy nation attacked
Now Cindy is last

I'm watching Avatar, I had to do that


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Long ago, Qmaz was last
> But everything changed when the Cindy nation attacked
> Now Cindy is last
> 
> I'm watching Avatar, I had to do that



A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

The Last Wars

It is a period of civil war. Qmaz's
posts, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Cinderella8.

During the battle, Qmaz's spies managed
to steal secret plans to Cindy's
ultimate weapon, the Death Post, an
armored Post with enough
Lasts to Win the entire thread.

Pursued by Cindy's sinister agents,
Qmaz races to post aboard his
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save his win and restore
freedom to the forums...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and that was so unbelievably awesome I have no comeback


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Actually... I'm last.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last. No me!!!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

It's okay, guys, I'm last.


----------



## Qmaz246

A long time ago, in a forum far away.....


Last Wars

Episode II:

Cinderella8 posts Back!

It is a dark time for Qmaz. Although the Death
Post has been destroyed,
Cindy's troops have driven the
Qmaz forces from their hidden
base and pursued them across
the forums.

Evading the dreaded Cindy
Postfleet, a group of freedom
posters led by Qmaz246
has established a new secret
base on the remote ice subforum
of Teen Disney.

The evil lord Cinderella8,
obsessed with finding young
Qmaz246, has dispatched
thousands of remote posts into
the far reaches of the forum....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol, that's good


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

But now I doth be last.


----------



## disneyanney

Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls, we are proud to inform you that Anney is last.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Friends, Dis members, countrymen, lend me your ears!
For by my troth, upon this very hour, ColdNeverBotheredMe hath presented her merry post upon this thread, and ta'en the much coveted ranking of last, as it is widely known.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Tis Funyun who posteth last ;D


----------



## Stormstar135

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> A long time ago, in a forum far away.....
> 
> Last Wars
> 
> Episode II:
> 
> Cinderella8 posts Back!
> 
> It is a dark time for Qmaz. Although the Death
> Post has been destroyed,
> Cindy's troops have driven the
> Qmaz forces from their hidden
> base and pursued them across
> the forums.
> 
> Evading the dreaded Cindy
> Postfleet, a group of freedom
> posters led by Qmaz246
> has established a new secret
> base on the remote ice subforum
> of Teen Disney.
> 
> The evil lord Cinderella8,
> obsessed with finding young
> Qmaz246, has dispatched
> thousands of remote posts into
> the far reaches of the forum....



Last and apparently my best friend is evil lol I always knew it

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Forsooth, I am once again last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last and you're lucky, going to Disney World in 2 days!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I can't wait!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last and have fun! I'm so jealous, never been to Disney World...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and crashing on a couch watching Spider-Man 3


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and graduation practice today. WDW in 8 days, hopefully all these months of planning and hard work will pay off.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and fun!!


----------



## Stormstar135

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and fun!!



Last and my last is better than yours

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## Cinderella8

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and my last is better than yours
> 
> Stormy♡♡♡


Last and XD hey Mar


----------



## 1elle2

Last and Cindy, what is your avatar? In on the app, I can't see it very well


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last and Cindy, what is your avatar? In on the app, I can't see it very well


Last and the symbol of the Water Tribe ^-^


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Not to worry, I am last!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last.........


Qmazy♡♡♡


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and first summer league softball tonight!


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and summer swimming suckkkks. 2 hours of awesome(not) swimming!



Qmazy♡♡♡


----------



## 1elle2

Last and watching Doctor Who


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last and which episode?


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and softball against our rivals tonight

*fist pump* We must dominate! XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and good luck! Though it sounds like you don't need it ;D


----------



## Qmaz246

Last....and totally done with school.....


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and good luck! Though it sounds like you don't need it ;D


Last and oh we probably will but my friend said I had to be more optimistic so we will do great tonight ^-^


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

last and not doing anything


----------



## maps823

Last and ugh! why do we have to go to school if we aren't doing anything


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Lastttt


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and we still have finals....but it's not like I have that many......


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and trying to draw Pikachu...


----------



## Stormstar135

Last and has anyone seen Melficent sry bout sp

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## Qmaz246

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and has anyone seen Melficent sry bout sp
> 
> Stormy♡♡♡



Nah, want to though.....last.....



Qmazy♡♡♡


----------



## Cinderella8

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and has anyone seen Melficent sry bout sp
> 
> Stormy♡♡♡


Last and you mean Maleficent lol Mrs. H would be cross 

Sam did, she said it was better than Frozen


----------



## Stormstar135

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and you mean Maleficent lol Mrs. H would be cross
> 
> Sam did, she said it was better than Frozen



Last and it was

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## Cinderella8

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and it was
> 
> Stormy♡♡♡


Last and really? I really wanna see it


----------



## ambee2030

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and it was  Stormy♡♡♡


 last and no it's equal m you can't be mean to Olaf


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> last and no it's equal m you can't be mean to Olaf



Last and fine

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## ambee2030

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and fine  Stormy♡♡♡


 last and I know I'm right


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I really want to see it! (last)


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and iCarly!


----------



## ambee2030

Last and I'm watching switch at birth


----------



## Stormstar135

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Last and iCarly!



Last and what channel

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## ambee2030

Last and netflix


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> Last and netflix



Not u
Last
Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## ambee2030

Oh and las


----------



## Qmaz246

ambee2030 said:


> Oh and las



Op, we got a violation of the last game.....last


----------



## ambee2030

Qmaz246 said:


> Op, we got a violation of the last game.....last


 wait what and last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Beasts castle is awesome!


----------



## ambee2030

Aladdin is amazing and last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Jaegermouster

I can't do it! bad example for my daughters lol


----------



## ambee2030

Jaegermouster said:


> I can't do it! bad example for my daughters lol


 do what LAST


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ambee2030

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ambee2030

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last


 Nope I'm last!


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> Nope I'm last!



Not anymore! Cindy is now last!


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> Not anymore! Cindy is now last!


 nah I think your lieing,   Last!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> nah I think your lieing,   Last!!!


You mustn't tell lies, I'm last now!


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> You mustn't tell lies, I'm last now!


 nope I am


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> nope I am


*not anymore! last!*


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my little sister is running around the house going "GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Lol! Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and it was funny for the first two minutes, after twenty I finally like her watch her Pokemon XD


----------



## ambee2030

Lol last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and on Polyvore


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

But now...........................




I'm last.


----------



## ambee2030

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> But now...........................  I'm last.


 we'll now I'm last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

There can only be one last person to post. Tis I, at least for now, but while I know this glory is short lived, thou hast my word that I shall return to take my position as the last hereafter from this merry hour onward! I SHALL PREVAIL!


----------



## ambee2030

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> There can only be one last person to post. Tis I, at least for now, but while I know this glory is short lived, thou hast my word that I shall return to take my position as the last hereafter from this merry hour onward! I SHALL PREVAIL!


 beautiful but know I'm last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Not for long, thou villain!
Last!!!! 

(villain is a common term used in Shakespeare, it doesn't mean I don't like you)


----------



## Stormstar135

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:
			
		

> Not for long, thou villain!
> Last!!!!
> 
> (villain is a common term used in Shakespeare, it doesn't mean I don't like you)



Last shall I post thou are thy enemies 

(Not really)

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Stormstar135 said:


> Last shall I post thou are thy enemies
> 
> (Not really)
> 
> Stormy♡♡♡



And yet, upon this hour, I post last, thou villains!


----------



## oogieboogie13

*insert witty Shakespeare comment here* last


----------



## Silvermist20

Thou shall not-ith be last-ith, except for me-ith.

Lol I have no idea with that's Shakesphere. (I also have no idea if I spelled that right)


----------



## ambee2030

oogieboogie13 said:


> *insert witty Shakespeare comment here* last


 love it last


----------



## Fairywings

Last and, "But if it be a sin to covet honor, I am the most offending soul alive."


----------



## ambee2030

I'm always going to be last


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> I'm always going to be last



Last will I be thy dearest  sister

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## ambee2030

Stormstar135 said:


> Last will I be thy dearest  sister  Stormy♡♡♡


 thy dear sweet sister WILL NOT BE LAST


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## Stormstar135

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Last http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.php



Last last last last last last last last

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## disneyanney

Last and breaking up the Shakespeare talk because he is too much of a pessimist: "To the well-organized mind, death is but the next great adventure."

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## ambee2030

Last


----------



## Stormstar135

disneyanney said:
			
		

> Last and breaking up the Shakespeare talk because he is too much of a pessimist: "To the well-organized mind, death is but the next great adventure."
> 
> "Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney



Last 
I am amazing

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## Silvermist20

Lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlast


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and waiting for fantasmic


----------



## disneyanney

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and waiting for fantasmic



Last and that sounds exciting

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## Stormstar135

Lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlsatlast

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Stormstar135

Lasty last

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I had to write a sonnet for English extra credit today. This was after we read Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet. Last

*I didn't even look at the previous posts all about Shakespeare!*


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Stormstar135 said:


> Lastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlastlsatlast  Stormy♡♡♡



That's a lot of lasts!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I heard The Fault In Our Stars was good


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and I heard The Fault In Our Stars was good


 last and it's suppose to be my sister is reading it and she fell in love its out today


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> last and it's suppose to be my sister is reading it and she fell in love its out today


Last and it was out last night at Skye Cinema, a few of my friends went to see it, but it was too crowded so I didn't go


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I still need to read the book.


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and it was out last night at Skye Cinema, a few of my friends went to see it, but it was too crowded so I didn't go


 last and what friends


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> last and what friends


Last and softball teammates


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and about to get my ankle checked out :/


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and aw what happened?


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and going through all the Lindsey Stirling music videos


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to Stars Align


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and in line for Dinosaur


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and aw what happened?



Last and I messed it up in DC. But it's okay, no fractures or anything.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and I messed it up in DC. But it's okay, no fractures or anything.


Last and good!
Well not that you messed it up, but that it's not bad. XD


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and good!
> Well not that you messed it up, but that it's not bad. XD



Yeah  I have it wrapped but hopefully it will be better before Disney. Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> Yeah  I have it wrapped but hopefully it will be better before Disney. Last!


Last and I hope so, going to Disney with injuries isn't fun xP Especially when you get injured /at/ Disney...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

GoofyFunyun said:


> Last and in line for Dinosaur



Lucky duck!!!!!!


----------



## ambee2030

Last and it's my moms birthday


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> Last and it's my moms birthday



Last and she's my step mom yay b day time


----------



## ambee2030

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and she's my step mom yay b day time


 last and we are going out to dinner


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> last and we are going out to dinner



Last and it gonna be yummy


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and expedition Everest! (4 times in a row...)


----------



## ambee2030

Last and I'm amazing


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> Last and I'm amazing



Last and I'm awesomer


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## ambee2030

LAST!!!! I'm so full.


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> LAST!!!! I'm so full.



Last me too


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneyanney said:


> Last and breaking up the Shakespeare talk because he is too much of a pessimist: "To the well-organized mind, death is but the next great adventure."
> 
> "Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney



Last and depends on what play you're reading! Ya can't judge them all by the tragedies! I'm a Shakespearean comedy kind of gal after all


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and so done with my job...


----------



## ambee2030

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and so done with my job...


 last and I want a job.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat feels the need to sit on my computer mouse until I pet her XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Last


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and my cat feels the need to sit on my computer mouse until I pet her XD


 Last and your cat is just like mine he's a attention hog.


----------



## Stormstar135

Last and who here plays minecraft


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I do!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and leaving to see TFIOS in about an hour!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> Last and leaving to see TFIOS in about an hour!



Cool have fun. 
Last and watching ed sheeran performing TFIOS theme song on Ellen!


----------



## ambee2030

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Cool have fun. Last and watching ed sheeran performing TFIOS theme song on Ellen!


 Last and that is amazing!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Stormstar135

GoofyFunyun said:
			
		

> Last and I do!



Last and cool


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Stormstar135 said:


> Last and who here plays minecraft



Last and me! But you knew that


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ambee2030

Last and I'm amazing


----------



## oogieboogie13

Just graduated! Last


----------



## ambee2030

Good for you but know I'm last


----------



## 1elle2

Last and we're almost to 250 pages!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last and I'm too tired to come up with a clever comment right now...


----------



## ambee2030

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> last and I'm too tired to come up with a clever comment right now...


 last and to make a clever comment is talking about how awesome I am.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last and my clever comments usually involve Shakespeare quotes (or just me kind of talking in his language), but I'm too lazy/tired to come up with something right now. So I'll just be plain old last in plain English.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and we discovered three kittens today


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and AHH!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and ONE WEEK until we leave for DISNEY!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and... spider... on window... vacuum time


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and... spider... on window... vacuum time



Last and Arachne's coming to get you, Cindy...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Last and Arachne's coming to get you, Cindy...


Last and I'm gonna go spray bug repellent in my room now


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and just went and cleaned out my computer... so many random pictures...


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and I leave for disney on WEDNESDAY


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

oogieboogie13 said:


> Last and I leave for disney on WEDNESDAY



Last and how exciting. I'm just going to Philadelphia to pick up my dad from working in Florida. Haha you're such a lucky duck! Have fun!


----------



## Doodle98

Last and it's a good life, Hazel Grace. *sobs*


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I still need to read that book


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and when exactly will they close this thread? (as in when will it be completely closed and no one can post anymore?)


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Last and when exactly will they close this thread? (as in when will it be completely closed and no one can post anymore?)



Last and it should be in four pages but it normally continues.


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and we're almost down to the end.....dibs on new thread.


----------



## ambee2030

Last


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> Last



Laster


----------



## ambee2030

stormstar135 said:


> laster


 oh  noooo!!!! Im te lastest laster there will ever be


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> oh  noooo!!!! Im te lastest laster there will ever be



Even Laster than the latest laster's last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Avatar with my older sister xP


----------



## Qmaz246

Last, and I'm still in school.....we're reenacting Hamlet...and I'm King Claudius....It's good to be the king.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and where is our lawnmower...

That was the randomest thing I've ever posted


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

First of all, I'M last and second of all.... oh wait, no, just that.


----------



## Cinderella8

I wanna be the very last...


----------



## Qmaz246

Like no one ever was....last


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Like no one ever was....last


To be last is my real quest...


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> To be last is my real quest...



To stay last is my cause....


----------



## Qmaz246

disneygirl520 said:


> To stay last is my cause....



I will stay last, across land, looking far and wide.


----------



## oogieboogie13

K last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last !!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and about to post a sign up for a new RP I'm making. Stay tuned!


----------



## Stormstar135

Last and sign up for the Wonderland rp


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and sign up for the Hawkins Academy for Young Prodigies Rp (my new RP) if you want to please.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I might sign up but I have to wait till I get home


----------



## ambee2030

I'm LAST!!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Nope I'm last!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

ambee2030 said:


> I'm LAST!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm last.


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> ambee2030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LAST!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last....didn't close your quote command...
Click to expand...


----------



## ambee2030

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## mickyminnie890

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and YAYYYYY FINALLY a new Slugterra <3


----------



## 1elle2

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Last


Last and you need to see GFB as soon as possible


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and finally getting a best friend day!


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and PRETTY LITTLE LIARS COMES BACK TONIGHT! But I can't watch it because my mom won't let me watch PLL until school ends.


----------



## Silvermist20

Almost at 250. The race to be last is officially on! Last


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and two of my friendships ended on Sunday.


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and two of my friendships ended on Sunday.



Last and that stinks.


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and two of my friendships ended on Sunday.



Last and I'm sorry that happened


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and they left me out two days in a row: yesterday and today. It's okay tho because tomorrow is the end of school and they can do anything they want bc idc


----------



## GoofyFunyun

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and two of my friendships ended on Sunday.



Last


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and they left me out two days in a row: yesterday and today. It's okay tho because tomorrow is the end of school and they can do anything they want bc idc



Last and you deserve better than them, so you're better off without them


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and my friends just left...didn't realize it was 3.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and my friends just left...didn't realize it was 3.



Last


----------



## oogieboogie13

Last and about to load up the car for the long drive down to WDW!


----------



## disneyanney

oogieboogie13 said:


> Last and about to load up the car for the long drive down to WDW!



Last and have fun!


----------



## Fairywings

Last and a strange dream woke me up earlier then normal


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Last and a strange dream woke me up earlier then normal



Last and I've been up since 4...


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> Last and YAYYYYY FINALLY a new Slugterra <3


 Chi STOP WATCHING ME


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## Qmaz246

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> Chi STOP WATCHING ME



Last and  Bambi you live in Slugterra :O XD


----------



## Qmaz246

Last.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and light em up up up...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that's one of my favorite songs!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and SO tired


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and let's see how far we've come....

we're at 250! Almost there! XD


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

oogieboogie13 said:


> Last and about to load up the car for the long drive down to WDW!



Last and have a ton of fun!!!!


----------



## disneygirl520

4 DAYS until WDW!!! Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and hope everyone has fun at Disney!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Not anymore, I'm last now


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope! It's me who is last!


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Sorry, it's me!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Nope! Last!


----------



## disneygirl520

GoofyFunyun said:


> Nope! Last!



Not now! Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and playing Minecraft


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I think I'll paint today...


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Catfish: The TV Show


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and watching AGT


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and watching AGT



Last and I love AGT!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and mowing today. Bleck.


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and not wanting to go to work today


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

my inspiration for cleverness is gone, last....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching Grey's Anatomy


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I AM the last to post for now... As I have said before, I WILL PREVAIL!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and I'm done with ninth grade


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and yay


----------



## disneyanney

Last and we need a new thread


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and Qmaz called dibs


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and in the car singing lol

Say something I'm giving up on you


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and I know Qmaz called dibs, but I think the last poster should post it.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm the lastest.


----------



## Silvermist20

lastedy last last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last last last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Oh, thou villains, I shall be last if it's the "last" thing I do!


----------



## Silvermist20

I will be the last to post!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

And now, without further ado...... I am last.


----------



## Silvermist20

last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and very tired


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my sister is sleep talking to me...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my cat is running through the house being a dork >_<


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and finally home from work.


----------



## Silvermist20

laaaaaast!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and listening to Waiting for Superman


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and watching a show on what would happen if every human on Earth just disappeared.

Everyone do me a favor, don't disappear


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and not planing on it XD


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and good


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

No sorry I'm last!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and didn't do good on my finals except math.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and cleaning the kitchen...oh joy


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and we get two new employees at my job today which means I get to train...woo


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and trying to play Minecraft computer.... and failing


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Last!


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and who is Dr. Horrible? I just love that quote in your signature


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and I love early birthday presents!!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and watching Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and awwww kittens <3


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

L-A-S-T what does that spell? LAST!


----------



## ambee2030

LAST and I'm like really busy this weekend.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

last last last last last last last


----------



## Silvermist20

last last last last last last last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

ambee2030 said:


> LAST and I'm like really busy this weekend. dde0c



Last and me too! All three days of the weekend.
Friday: my sister graduates
Saturday: my birthday
Sunday: fathers day


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and my little sis and I are singing in the car lol

I'm so fancyyyy


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and my sister and I may or may not do that as well... XD


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I wanna go home!!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last


----------



## ambee2030

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and me too! All three days of the weekend. Friday: my sister graduates Saturday: my birthday Sunday: fathers day


 Last and happy early birthday


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

ambee2030 said:


> Last and happy early birthday



Last and thanks!


----------



## GoofyFunyun




----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Crisis averted; I am last.


----------



## disneygirl520

But alas, I am last.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Not for long, for now I hath ta'en the last position.


----------



## Silvermist20

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 2 seconds. (It takes me longer than that just to read it!)


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 2 seconds. (It takes me longer than that just to read it!)



Last and 1 second is even worse...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and oh gosh I hate that!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and I really hate that!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last and does this thread have an end?!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and yes it does end eventually.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Lastlastlast


----------



## GoofyFunyun

last  and concocting a magic potion that will make me last!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I don't need a magic potion, I'm just last regardless! (well, for now at least)


----------



## IndigoFaith

And I will always be Last!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Except now I'm last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last, once again.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## Silvermist20

Last and I have a dance tonight and have a feeling something scary is going to happen.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and I hate that feeling


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

last. *sigh*


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and I might be moving to Florida very soon!


----------



## Silvermist20

I will be the last to post!


----------



## ambee2030

Silvermist20 said:


> I will be the last to post!


 until I get in to the picture haha LAST


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I'm last.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

No I'm probably moving last!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last and that's exciting!


----------



## disneygirl520

Last and I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!


----------



## disneyanney

disneygirl520 said:


> Last and I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!



Last and good! (I also love the commercial entitled that, remember it from Disney videos as a little kid)


----------



## disneygirl520

disneyanney said:


> Last and good! (I also love the commercial entitled that, remember it from Disney videos as a little kid)



That was the reference   I love that commercial lol, last!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last with the girl and the boy trying to go to sleep?


----------



## Fairywings

Last and I remember that commercial


----------



## Silvermist20

I will be last! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## ambee2030

Silvermist20 said:


> I will be last! Mwahahahaha!


 not no more


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

double negative, and anyway, I'm last.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Nope you're not last.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Last


----------



## ambee2030

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Nope you're not last.


 nether r u hahaha LAST


----------



## Cinderella8

Last and I don't ever wanna see a dog again >=(


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

But now I'm last, so it's all okay.


----------

